# Get the newest Big Scary Show / Big Scary News here



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

In order to avoid any confusion with posting more than twice a month when new shows come out, since we started putting out Big Scary News, I have decided to put everything in one convenient thread. Check back here weekly to get a link to the newest show

New Big Scary Show is online:

Episode XXXVIII

October 2013 is finally here and the screams fill the night as we talk haunts with Frightmares on Buck Hill, The Hill Has Eyes haunted attraction with the Zimmermans, and later with Jean Sockness of Nightmare Hollow Scream Park. Bob Connor from the Original Pumpkin Teeth drops by to talk how to make your gourd truly gruesome.

The Roundtable of Terror brings back Craig Hines to talk about his book Gateway of the Gods. The (g)hosts go deep into concepts Craig discusses in his book, how he came to the research he's done, and just talk about things the possibilities of what lies just beyond our understanding.

Badger has the biggest haunt stories in Deadline News. Storm has an epic rant about National Haunted Attraction Day in Haunt Minute. The Unknown Scare Actor has you Face Your Fears of the government and Jerry Vayne has some dark music to get your October blood pumping. There is an October Gruesome Giveaway and tons more tricks and treats to get you through the next couple weeks of the haunt season.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XXXVIII featured music:

Empty Coffin by Verse 13
Prelude to a Nightmare by Prelude to a Nightmare
The Final Hour by Gravetone Productions

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Tthe newest BIG SCARY NEWS is now up!

Episode 6

Get all the latest news and information going on in the haunt industry, plus an exclusive interview with the lovely Sybil Danning (From Howling II). Don't miss it...

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The new episode is now online!

Episode XXXIX

It's a bittersweet week at the Big Scary Show, a new episode comes with the news of Brian Wolfe's passing after a battle with cancer. We take time to remember his family, his struggles and accomplishments over the past 18 months, and keep in mind the positive impact he had on the industry and so many lives. We will re-air an interview with Brian from Halloween Extreme in May.

The show does continue with the purpose of our industry and what keeps us doing all the work day after day&#8230; Haunts!!! Jen Braverman stops by to talk about the Legendary Haunt Tour in Texas next month.

We have interviews with some of the haunts out there including; A Haunting Experience, Maze of Terror, Terror by the Creek, and Horror Fields. The Roundtable of Terror discusses Home Haunting, with three notable names in Home Haunting, Alan Shell of Backwoodz Oddities, Chris Trubela of Uncle Bucktooth's All American Zombie Hunt and Gun Club, and we bring in Vic Bariteau who was one of the featured home haunters in the American Scream Documentary. The gHosts sit down with them to discuss the motivation and madness behind starting a home haunt, the challenges they face, and how they are shaping the industry.

Badger has packed the body bag full of the breaking stories for Deadline News. The Unknown Scare Actor remembers Brian and has you Face Your Fears with Carcinophobia.

Storm rants about your least favorite haunt patrons and loads them on a bus to the local store. Jerry Vayne has a big announcement, will it be a new album, a live tour, Jerry Vayne Halloween masks, or has that dream of a Haunt Mariachi Band finally come to life? (the new haircut would fit under the hat) Enjoy the great tunes Jerry has dug up and find out what the announcement is.

There is an October Gruesome Giveaway and tons more tricks and treats in this special October show.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XXXIX featured music: The Descent by Chris Thomas/Music for Haunts

The Living Dead by Audio Zombie

All Hallows by Sam Haynes

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is up! All the latest news, (including a list of haunts open Nov 1-3rd). In addition we have an exclusive interview with Gavin Goszka of Midnight Syndicate. He rarely gives interviews so this is a treat. It's the most informative 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Be sure to check out Episode 7 and stay on top of things!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/

Remember to listen to our latest show and enter the Gruesome Giveaway before midnight October 28th.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is up just in time for Halloween!

Episode XL

As we enter into our favorite holiday of the year, We continue to find ourselves remembering the awesome talents of Brian Wolfe with a couple of remembrances from his friends and fans.

All that we have worked for all year long, is finally starting to come to a close here in the 2013 haunt season. The Haunt Rocker talks with Robert Bruce about the Haunted Hotel in San Diego, California. We also have interviews with Ryan Tunney of the Nightmare Factory in Havelock, NC as well as speaking with Wendy Smith, Store Manger of Spirit Halloween in Cincinnati, OH. Badger also spends some quality time with Don Coscarelli, Director of such movies as Phantasm, Bubba Ho-Tep, and John Dies at the End.

And for all you book worms out there, we talk with authors Lesley Bannatyne and Sandy Schlosser in the Roundtable of Terror. Our g(H)osts talk with Lesley about her books on Halloween folklore and superstitions, uncovering some interesting information about our beloved holiday. They also speak with Sandy Schlosser, author of the Spooky Series, the 24-book series on states with spooky tales.

In the Deadline News segment of this episode, Badger gives the time and date of Brian Wolfe's Celebration of Life. There is also some VERY interesting news from Clive Barker that all of you Hellraiser fans might find quite interesting!

Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute about wrap-ups from location managers, wanting to keep it to the K.I.S.S. principle.

The Haunt Rocker keeps it real with great music to fit the holiday, and the Unknown Scare Actor brings another fear to life with Samhainophobia.

We have our October Gruesome Giveaway winner and so much more!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XL featured music:

Salem's Lot by The 'B' Movie Monsters
The Dead Don't Rise by Calabrese
I, Vampire by Solitude Black

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now up. (Episode 8)

All the latest information you need to know, plus an exclusive interview with Ted Raimi. Don't miss it.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 41

Sadly another haunt season has come to a close, leaving behind the bodies that died in fear. And as usual, our four (g)hosts have had time to rest before getting on the road again in preparation of 2014.

A rather resounding shock was heard in the haunt community when it was announced that TransWorld had purchased Midwest Haunter's Convention. The Unknown Scare Actor, The Haunt Rocker, and Badger spent time talking with Jen Braverman, owner of Transworld, and getting her take on the whole process. Be sure and listen to our other podcast, Big Scary News for the interview with Barry and Kelly, two owners of MHC for their input.

Storm makes it to Rhode Island Comic con and talks to The Ghostbusters of New Hampshire, Actor James Tolkan, Roxy the Rancor, Zombie Romance, Forge Studios, and Geek Generation Podcast.

And to help us conclude this season, in the RoundTable of Terror, we talk with haunt actors Amanda Reevenge and Tater, on their experiences throughout their season, getting a unique look into their characters and personalities that make them both so popular.

Badger once more offers the current updates in this episodes Deadline News including more information on the Transworld buyout of MHC. Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute about people that are afraid of birds. You must listen to it to understand! The Haunt Rocker continues to rock with our always favorite music, and the Unknown Scare Actor talks about Metathesiophobia, the ever present fear of change. A new Gruesome Giveaway for November is released. Do you know the answer? Let us know and you could win an awesome prize from Screamline Studios!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XLI featured music:

Look What the Bats Dragged in - Wednesday 13
Seasons of the Witch - Michael Graves & Gotham Road
Dancing in the Graveyard - Witching Hour

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 9 of the latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online! Get all the latest news and information, plus an exclusive interview with Kelly Collins and Barry Schieferstein on their decision to sell the Midwest Haunter's Convention. Make sure to check it out!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The Thanksgiving edition of the BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 42

As we sit here on Thanksgiving Day, either waiting to eat a dead bird or fighting that dreaded L-tryptophan coma, our thoughts go out to Donna Talkington, wife of Jimmy Talkington of Thornweb Designs, and a couple of family friends as they were involved in a serious car accident this past week. Best wishes from all of us for a speedy recovery.

This RoundTable of Terror we sit and talk with a few reviewers of haunts, Dennis Van Breukelen, Sabrina Ralston, and Paul Arfman. Let's see what they have to say as our four (g)Hosts grill them for details!

In this episode's Deadline News we congratulate our 1800th hundred like on Facebook! Without you, we are nothing! Keep spreading the word! Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute about Thanksgiving Day parades. Maybe he suffers from Globophobia (that fear of balloons!). How many votes for making it the Macy's Halloween Day parade? The Haunt Rocker rocks on in his awesome way, continuing to offer the best in eerie music, and the Unknown Scare-Actor talks about Meleagrisphobia, the hated fear of turkeys. A new Gruesome Giveaway winner for November is announced, all the way from Spokane Valley, WA.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!
Episode XLII featured music:
As We Embrace by Baron Misuraca
I Want 2 B Your Vampire by SpookhauS
Grandma Got Half-Eaten by a Zombie by Grave Robber

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New episode of the BIG SCARY NEWS is now up! Episode 10 features all the latest news (including a list of Christmas haunts), plus an exclusive interview with actor Tom Towles from "House of 1000 Corpses". Go check it out at:

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode XLIII

'Tis the season for such legends as Santa Claus, the Krampus, sugarplum fairies and a Friday the 13th. Will you get a stocking full of coal? We know we will!

The Roundtable of Terror, to commemorate this holiday season, discusses Christmas Haunts. Will you be visiting any?

The interviews in the show this month are an excellent companion to Friday, the 13th! We interview Kane Hodder, star of several Friday the 13th movies as Jason Vorhees, Victor Miller, the "father" of Jason Vorhees, and Sean Cunningham, Producer and Director of the original Friday the 13th. What a trifecta!

In this episode's Deadline News there's important information about the 2014 Halloween Extreme convention, breaking news on the creation of the Scary Stories Movie and even more! Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute about haunters that wish the Krampus were real. What's your take on it? The Haunt Rocker rocks on in his awesome way, continuing to offer the best in eerie music, and the Unknown Scare Actor talks about holiday phobias such as Christougenniatiko Dendrophobia. Never heard of it? Listen and learn! And as a special segment this show, you can listen to the Unknown Scare Actor's rendition of a timeless story, "'Tis the Fright Before Christmas".

A new Gruesome Giveaway question is offered up for you sleuths in our audience, can you find the answer somewhere in our show? If you do, make sure to email your answer to [email protected] . Good
Luck!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XLIII featured music:
Jason Never Dies - by First Jason
'Til Death Do Us Party - by Wednesday 13

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS is now online:

Episode 11 - All the latest information, plus an exclusive interview with Sid Haig.

Anyone that tells you that nothing's going on this time of year is fooling themselves. It's the most informative 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Be sure to check it out.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/

We are looking for a second sponsor for the show. if interested, drop me a line...


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode XLIV

This week on the Big Scary Show we want to wish you all a Very Scary Christmas! You just might find a dead body underneath your tree!

Badger starts off the interviews as he talks with Camden Toy of Buffy the Vampire Slayer fame. The Unknown Scare-Actor speaks with the owner of Scream Acres Court, Ryan Thierauf, and takes a tour of the darkness within during their Black Christmas haunt.

Storm makes the connection between Santa and haunters in A Haunt Minute and the Haunt Rocker, Jerry Vayne, spins the tunes that keeps the holidays a-rockin' while the Unknown Scare-Actor brings you yet another phobia in Face Your Fears and Badger brings you all the latest info in Deadline News.

In the Roundtable of Terror, the (g)hosts talk with Chris Kullstroem about the Krampus and her adventures and travels around the world as she works on her newest project about Dark Attractions . And lastly, we might just have a winner to our December Gruesome Giveaway! Listen to find out!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XLIV featured music:
Grandma Got Half-Eaten by a Zombie - GraveRobber
No Presents for Christmas - King Diamond
Up on the Hearse Top - Chris Knight

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online!

Episode 12: All the latest news, plus exclusive interviews with Danny Trejo and Malcolm McDowell. It's the most informative 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Be sure to check it out:

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Big Scary Show - Episode 45 - Frozen New Year

Happy New Year to our accomplices as we bring on yet another haunting year!

Badger starts off our show with his ever informative Deadline News, keeping you informed on the latest in the industry. In the Roundtable of Terror, the (g)hosts talk with Ryan Thierauf of Scream Acres Ct., and Kelly Collins of The Scareatorium, to find out the success of their Christmas themed haunts; the Unknown Scare-Actor braves the fear of the polar vortex that is cryophobia; Storm rants on about something called a "Wee Ji" in a Haunt minute, and the Haunt Rocker brings us more awesome haunting tunes. Badger and the Haunt Rocker also sit down and talk at length with Leonard Pickel of HauntCon fame, if you listen carefully, you might learn something new about HauntCon 2015.

Do you know the answer to this month's Gruesome Giveaway? Another excellent prize will go out to the lucky winner!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XLV featured music:
The Hellfire Club - Sinister Symphonies
The Dead Are Watching - Shadow Symphony
Darkness Falls - Gathering of Darkness

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now up (Episode 13): All the latest news, plus an interview with Adolfo Dorta from the Days of the Dead conventions. Be sure to give it a listen.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

My apologies for the late posting (went up Friday). I just got back from HAuNTcon.

Episode 46:

It's time for all the conventions to start up again! Which ones will you go to? You might just see one or more of the (g)Hosts at them! Make sure you stop by and say boo!

Badger starts off the show this week with the latest in the haunt industry updates in Deadline News and speaking of conventions, our interview this week is with Matthew Flagler, owner of the Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference in Guelph, Ontario, Canada. He talks about what is expected at the conference this year and even mentions a very special event that is going to be happening on that Saturday night involving the Unknown Scare -Actor. Want to know what it is? Listen to find out! Storm rants on again in a Haunt Minute about Theme Continuity. How does your haunt fare?

In the Roundtable of Terror, the (g)hosts talk with none other than Larry Kirchner himself. Find out how the owner of The Darkness haunt and HauntWorld Magazine got his start in the business and how he expects to give the magazine a whole new look

The Unknown Scare Actor has an all new FYF, he wants your input; and saving the best for last, the Haunt Rocker Jerry Vayne brings to you some of the best music to date!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 46 featured music:
Rainbow Flavored Nightmares - Audio Zombie
Souls of Black - Gathering of Darkness
Beneath the Dark - Shadows Symphony.

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online:

Episode 14:

All the latest news and information, plus an exclusive interview with Ed Edmunds from Distortions Unlimited - Official﻿ and "Making Monsters". It's the most informative 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The newest BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 47

Did you miss going to HauntCon? This show is all about everything HauntCon related! There's lots of interviews from many celebrities including the owner of the convention, Leonard Pickel. Can't get enough of the television show Face Off!? Listen carefully and you might learn something! Badger's Deadline News continues to keep you updated on the latest in the haunt industry while Storm's Haunt Minute amuses you with his rant about the South's recent fiasco called a "Snow STORM!" Jerry spins his own musical web with one of his own creations as well as two more from excellent artists.

You might notice the blatant absence of the Roundtable of Terror. Fear not foolish mortals, it shall return in our next episode! The Unknown Scare Actor has an all new Face Your Fears. You might just learn something about a mammal.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!
Episode 47 featured music:
Voodoo Doll - Jerry Vayne
Body Freezer -Red Crow Design
All Hallows - Sam Colton

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Our special Valentine's Day edition of the BIG SCARY NEWS is now online: (Episode 15)

All the latest news plus a pair of interviews strictly for the ladies. Don't miss it...

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online:

Episode 48

Boils and Ghouls, settle in with your favorite beverage and dim the lighting. This week's show has plenty in store for you and even has a couple of surprise musical additions!

We open our show this week with an interview with none other than Lita Ford herself! Badger gets the lowdown on Lita's career and what's in store for the well-known singer! Jen Braverman is next up with updates for Transworld and Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute; what's in his craw this time?

Badger steps in with your latest news of the haunt industry with Deadline News and also gives us the name of the newest lucky winner of the Gruesome Giveaway! Remember, you can't win it if you ain't in it!

Our (g)hosts talk about the many upcoming conventions and introduces you to their newest guest correspondent, Wicked Wendy and Shane Dabbs is grilled by the Unknown Scare-Actor and the Haunt Rocker.

Once more, the Haunt Rocker spins up some more in the way of musical mayhem with several new additions to the auditory roundup. Let us know what you think!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 48 featured music:

Devil in My Head - Lita Ford

Cry Little Sister - Van Helsing's Curse

Black Lagoon - Gargantua

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

A special mid-week BIG SCARY NEWS is now online:

Episode 16: All the latest news plus an exclusive with Stan the Zombie. Check it out.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Brand new BIG SCARY SHOW is now online:

Episode 49

Hunker down, boils and ghouls, it's time for another episode of your favorite haunt industry's podcast, The Big Scary Show!

This week we have the recap of the Unknown Scare-Actor's time in the Great White North at the Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference! The USA talks with names the likes of good friends Naomi Grossman and John Migliore, finding out what they're up to (in Naomi's case it's a spunky 5'0″)! A good time was had by all!

In this episode's Roundtable of Terror, Badger, Storm, the Haunt Rocker and the USA talk with two vendors that will be at Transworld this year in St. Louis, MO. Kip Polley of Pale Night Productions and Andrew Logan of Blackjack Creature Company talk about what they will have to offer March 20th - March 23rd. Will you be there?

Speaking of Transworld, we bring in Larry Kirchner to talk about what's going on at The Darkness during the haunt tours this year. You know when it comes to Larry, you're in for an interesting conversation.

Badger and the rest of the BSS crew offer their condolences to the friends and family of veteran haunter William McAuliffe of Barrett's Mansion in Abingdon, MA, on his passing. A good friend to many who will be sorely missed.

The most recent and up to date information is reported on in Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute about haunt management as compared to Russia and the Ukraine, USA blames the cold Canadian weather, and Jerry Vayne continues to be his awesome haunstrumentalist self with more awesome music. A new Gruesome Giveaway question and lots of interviews to be had round out this very full episode!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 51 featured music:
Nightmerica - The Graveyard Boulevard
Mr. Skeleton - The Pine Box Boys
Demon Boogie Fever - The Tremors

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is posted! (Episode 17): All the latest news, plus an exclusive interview with Kevin Alvey from Gore-Galore. Check it out!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 50

It's our historic 50th episode! It's also time for Transworld, and the Big Scary Show is caught up in the middle of it. The Unknown Scare Actor is manning booth 840 (when he's not lurking in the shadows), so if you have the courage, go up to the booth and say "Hi." We can't guarantee you'll survive, but if you're lucky, you just might get away with recording a shout-out for the show.

Speaking of conventions, Badger, Storm, and the USA are talking to Michael Bruner of the National Haunters Convention (May 2-4th) in Oaks, PA. They discuss all things NHC and go into a discussion about home haunting. Is it time for home haunters to let their voices be heard? Listen in and see.

Since NHC is being held outside Philadelphia, Storm goes into his Haunt Minute talking about hoagies. Badger brings you the latest in industry happenings, the Unknown Scare Actor brings you another Face Your Fears, and we can't forget that the Hauntstrumetalist Jerry Vayne is bringing the ROCK to this week's show to keep you company while you travel to and from St Louis.

The Roundtable of Terror explores the phrase "Behind every great man there's a great woman" as we bring in four wives who discuss what it's like being married to both their husbands AND the haunts. Make no mistake about it, Tina Bariteau, Susan Bruner, Shannon Hopps, and Angie Norman put in just as much, (if not more), effort into making their haunts and haunt events successful. They may even have an embarrassing story or two to tell. You don't want to miss it. We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to the Big Scary Show.

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online: (Episode 18)

All the latest news, plus an interview with Bloody Mary, Bobbie Weiner. Be sure to check it out.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

It's Transworld 2014, and this show was too big for a Roundtable of Terror, but Face Your Fears!, it will be back in Episode 52. Badger was MIA so the Unknown Scare-Actor took over the booth and interview duties (with a little help from his Lady of Darkness and a couple of friends) The Insane Shane Party was off the hook and while everyone was partying, the Tater News Network was conducted in only the way Tater can, including talking to a slightly inebriated USA.

The show floor was jumping all weekend long, and we bring you interviews with the Spook Meister himself, as he talks to the USA about the upcoming Midwest Haunters Convention and what to expect in Columbus. our good friends RJ Haddy and Ed Douglas take the time to chat, and we find out about author Roger Hayes and his new book for home haunters. Froggys Fog talks about a brand new product that you can eat (yes, you read that correctly), and The USA chats with the creative minds behind Immortal Masks , and gets guest reactions right after they walked through The Darkness

Badger brings us Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, Jerry Vayne pays homage to the late Oderus Urungus.

A new Gruesome Giveaway is upon us, and the answer is somewhere inside the show.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to The Big Scary Show!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS is online!

Episode 19: All the latest news plus an interview with Charles Terry from Haunter's Digest. We even throw out some breaking news regarding the Big Scary News and Haunters Digest. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 52!

Easter Shmeaster&#8230; Give me the vorpal bunny any day&#8230;

It's our birthday and we'll scare if we want to! Scare if we want to! Oh, yeah. This ain't Scareyokie&#8230;

In this episode's Roundtable of Terror, Badger, Storm, the Haunt Rocker and the USA talk with haunters from the west coast! It's time that we start hearing from the other coast about their ideas and new conventions! A lot is being planned! You should make time to get out that way!

Badger and the rest of the BSS crew offer their condolences to the friends and family of veteran haunter Mike Rich of Fright Farm and Rich Farms in Smithfield, PA, on his passing. A good friend and excellent haunter to many who will be sorely missed.

The most recent and up to date information is reported on in Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute about spring cleaning of your haunt and its actors, USA does a complete overhaul of Face Your Fears, and Jerry Vayne continues to be his awesome hauntsrumentalist self with more awesome music. A new Gruesome Giveaway winner is announced and lots of Brithday Greetings round out this very full episode!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 52 featured music:
Haunts - Sam Haynes
Bodies in the Bayou - Jerry Vayne
Made in Hell - Gorgeous Frankenstein

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online: (episode 20)

All the latest news you need to know plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with the legendary Dee Snider of Twisted Sister. be sure to check out the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry:

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The newest BIG SCARY SHOW is now up - Episode 53

Good evening foolish mortals!

In this episode's Roundtable of Terror, Badger, Storm, the Haunt Rocker and the USA talk about the successes of the show's 2nd year and dig up a couple of warm bodies, reminiscing of the year's antics with Wicked Wendy and Tater as new special correspondents!

The most recent and up to date information is reported on in Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute on being innovative with your haunt, the Unknown Scare-Actor begins his new episodes on the psychology of fears, and Jerry Vayne brings out some gruesome new tunes. And speaking of gruesome, a new Gruesome Giveaway challenge is announced for the month of May!

As the final nail in the coffin of this episode, take a listen to the interviews with Danny Pintauro from the movie "Cujo", Kelly Allen, author and owner of Raycliff Manor, and Jen Braverman stops by to give us an update on MHC!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 53 featured music:
The Dead Shall Inherit the Earth - DieMonsterDie
It Walks - The Recently Deceased
Put Your Death Mask On - Wednesday 13

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry for the late posting, I was at Haunt X and just got back

Episode 21:

All the latest news plus an exclusive interview with John Kassir (AKA: The Cryptkeeper) It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Check it out!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW! - Episode 54

Days Until Halloween: 166
In this episode's Roundtable of Terror, Badger, Storm, the Haunt Rocker and the USA talk with several Halloween enthusiasts that live each day for our favorite holiday!

The most recent and up to date information starts out Deadline News with a memorial to legendary Alien creator H.R. Giger who passed this past week. Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, "Don't be Montreal!" Listen to find out what that means! The Unknown Scare-Actor continues with his new segment on the psychology of fears, do you fit the description? And as always, our favorite haunstrumetallist Jerry Vayne spins some righteous tunes.

Rounding out this episode are interviews with Haunt Hackers, Rock Rebel, Face Off Season 3′s winner Nicole, Skulltronix, Necrotic Creations and Steven Colberg.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 54 featured music:
Lonely Horror Stories - Black Cat Attack
I Wish My Girlfriend Was a Zombie - Twisted in Graves
The Dead Don't Rise - Calabrese

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS is online: (Episode 22)

All the latest news, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with the one and only Don Post! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 55

Days Until MidWest Haunters Convention: 6 !

We start out with an interview with Kelly Collins of the Scare A Torium and he gives us some suggestions for things to do on that Friday night!

In this week's Haunt Minute, Storm rants as usual. Are you part of the "Authenticity Police?" Listen to find out what that means! Badger gives us the most up to date info in the Deadline News with some exciting news from Face Off Season 2′s Fan Fave, R.J. Haddy, an awesome recognition for the great Svengoolie, some job information for those of you that want a great job, and what's this? A Godzilla SEQUEL?!?! The Unknown Scare-Actor continues with his new segment on the psychology of fears, what do we, as actors in haunts look for to scare the hardest people to scare. US! And as always, our favorite haunstrumentalist Jerry Vayne queues up some more mystical music.

The g(hosts) talk with the convention organizers of Days of the Dead and MonsterCon to find out just what goes into organizing our favorite conventions in this week's RoundTable of Terror! Thinking you got what it takes to organize a con? Find out some of the trials and tribulations of this very daunting task!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 55 featured music:
Zombies Ate My Neighbors - Coffin Caddies
I, Vampire - Solitude Black
Sleepy Vampire - SuperSuckers

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

I apologize for the late post, but I was busy covering MHC.

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is up: (Episode 23)

All the latest news plus an exclusive interview with Joe Ripple from Scares that Care. Its the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. PERFECT for listening to on your way to or from MHC, or even relaxing in the hot tub afterwards.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: - Episode 56

We apologize for the lateness of it. We all came down with a case of 'Virus 308'

We are back from MHC , and here with the Midwest Haunter's Convention Recap! While there were some changes to the show, overall it still had the same feel it's always had. The Pre-show bus tour was off the hook, with many types of moonshine. The Hauntstremetalist Jerry Virus, I mean Vayne, turned out to be patient Zero and infected the entire BSS crew over the weekend, but we still got our fun in..if you toured the Scare-a-torium on Friday Night, you may have come face to face with a "Pretty Princess" (Badger), a maniacal dentist (Unknown Scare-Actor) or the Electro-Shock Doctor ( Jerry Vayne) Storm refused to reveal his costume, so you will have to decide which clown or maniac he was.
Face your Fears discusses how to scare (or entertain) your fellow haunters, Badger brings us the latest Deadline news, Storm rants on, In Haunt Minute and Patient Zero spins the tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!
Episode 56 featured music:

Night Sins by Virgil
Look What the Bats Dragged In - Wednesday 13
Dancing in the Graveyard - Witching Hour

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: (Episode 24)

All the latest news, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Lara Parker and Kathryn Leigh Scott form the original "Dark Shadows". Be sure to check it out!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

www.bigscaryshow.com

Episode 57 - Build season begins

MHC 2014 is in the books and for many haunts, the build season has begun.
Storm is on location of TerrorCon, Rhode Island, and he has creepy conversations with Derek Garcia, from Face Off season 3, and Rob and Lauren of Ghoulie Manor.
The (g)hosts and Wicked Wendy reminisce on MHC, Virus 308, and look forward to the haunt season. Badger brings you the latest Deadline News; Storm rants about making you haunt a prequel or sequel? The Unknown Scare-Actor brings the fears of build season to life, and the "Haunt-strumentalist" spins the spooky tunes

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to
THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:
An Unholy Citadel - Dr. Frankenfingers
Hall of Portraits - Michael Hedstrom
The Haunting of the Crowley House - Shadow's Symphony


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: (Episode 25) All the latest, plus an interview with Count Gore De Vol. Check it out.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 58

It's the middle of July, and here's a wakeup call. Season is only 2 months away

Some of you just went "OH S#!T".

Badger takes a trip to Scares that Care Weekend, and finds out that even haunters have a heart, as he speaks to the founder, Joe Ripple, and finds out more about this horror themed charity, and how they have become "Good Ambassadors of Horror".

Speaking of horror, the lucky Badger sits down for a chat with the "Queen B" of horror herself, the one and only Elvira, Mistress of the Dark. Listen closely because the answer to this month's Gruesome Giveaway is hidden within&#8230;..

The four (g)hosts sit at the Roundtable of Terror and offer their own takes on being an actor in the industry.

Storm's Haunt Minute shows a correlation between Potato Salad and "Lightning in a Bottle" ?!?!, while the Unknown Scare-Actor faces his fear and gives some sage advice when it comes to owning a hearse. Badger brings us all the latest Deadline News, and the "Haunt-strumentalist" Jerry Vayne figures out a way to spin the spooky tunes, while still managing to unpack from his move.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:

The Final Hour - Grave Tone Productions
Haunts - Sam Haynes
The Asylum Speaks - Verse 13

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online:

Episode 26 - All the latest news plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with William Ragsdale and Amanda Bearce form 'Fright Night'! Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS!

Episode 27: All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Nic Brown of The ScareFest. Be sure to check it out.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 59

Haunt Music in many styles creeps up behind you in this 3 way grudgematch. It's "Psychobilly" vs. "Haunted Heavy Metal" vs. "The Ethermuse". Badger gets up in the face of the Recently Deceased, Transylvania Transport Co. The Skeleton Beats, and the Creepazoids, as he made his way thru all the pin up girls at the Heavy Rebel Weekender.

3 of the (g) hosts sit down with musicians Virgil Franklin. Scary Larry, and our own Haunt-stramentalist, Jerry Vayne, and discuss various styles of haunt music and how they can be applied in a haunt, from ambient to pulse pounding. Since music play a vital role in the overall feeling of a scene or room, this is a don't miss roundtable.

Beware of random Tater-isms!!

Badger brings us up to date with the latest Deadline News, Storm Rants on, in a Haunt Minute, and I think someone misplaced his record before Face Your Fears, and finally Jerry is doing double duty and spinning horror related tunes

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
It Walks - The Recently Deceased
Suture Island - Transylvania Transport Co
Succubus - The Skeleton Beats
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 60

Season is rapidly approaching, and the 4 (g)hosts will sit down with several haunt owners and set designers as they try to get into their heads and find out the thought processes involved in creating a haunt and either changing scenes or an entire theme every year.

Badger visited MonsterCon 2014 and catches up with the First Jason, Ari Lehman, as well as Todd Patton of Conooga. Darkness Pines, Mad World and a chat with Dave Harlequin of MonsterCon round out the interviews.

With August upon us, a new Gruesome Giveaway answer is hidden somewhere in the show.

Badger brings us Deadline News, and we honor a fallen haunter. Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, the Unknown Scare-Actor makes you Face your Fears, and the "Haunt-strametalist" spins the tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to

THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Dead by Dawn - Creep-a-zoids
Evil Dead - Silent Horror
Cathedral's Shadow - Throne of Anguish

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Newest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online!

Episode 28 - All the latest news plus an interview with actor Doug Jones. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

NEW BIG SCARY SHOW 
Episode 61

August is flying by, September is rushing up like a Zombie from 28 Days Later, and Haunt Season is lurking around the corner.

We pay homage to an announcing legend in Deadline News. Badger sneaks up on Jim O'Rear, haunt and and film actor, and tries to get inside his head. Leonard Pickel stops by the studio to chat about anything Halloween and reveals the location for HauntCon 2015. We may have a new Gruesome Giveaway winner, if he can answer the quizmeister's question correctly.

For the second year in a row, The Roundtable of Terror is the setting for the 13 questions of DOOM!

Storm digs up a new Haunt Minute, the Unknown Scare-Actor trepidatiously reveals a fear most married people have, and Jerry Vayne reaches into the song tomb for the songs to get the old haunt blood flowing.

We hid the body, but you will be an accomplice&#8230;..just by listening to THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
Haunts - Sam Haynes
Fairvale Funeral Parlor - Shadow's Symphony
The Hellfire Club - Sinister Symphonies

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 29

All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Robert Rusler. Its the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW in now online!

Episode 62

For some haunts, the scaring fun begins this weekend. Badger has a chat with fan favorite Sal Lizard, the Vampire Santa, and apparently he had to do something to get this interview. Ask Badger about his Sal Lizard button! The Unknown Scare-Actor went under the knife recently, allegedly for hernia repair, but was it something else? his voice sounds a little&#8230;.off.

Midnight Syndicate will be playing LIVE for the first time ever and Badger gets the scoop from Bryan Edwards at Cedar Point, about the long awaited show, and some of us will see if Gavin actually exists. The Big Scary Show will be covering this epic show later this month.

Badger keeps his finger on the ever failing pulse of the haunt industry in Deadline News. Storm Rants on , Jerry spins the tunes, and The Unknown Scare-Actress dissects fear (????)

The Roundtable of Terror covers a topic we have been threatening to do for 2 years&#8230;.Movies. After this roundtable, you can send Badger nasty messages to [email protected]

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice&#8230;just by listening to THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:
Abominator - Doyle
Jason Never Dies - First Jason
Made in Hell - Gorgeous Frankenstein

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: (episode 30)

All the latest news plus a tribute to the 50th anniversary of "The Munsters" featuring exclusive interviews with Butch Patrick and Pat Priest. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the Haunt Industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online:

Episode 63

Badger, The Unknown Scare- Actor, and Wicked Wendy descended upon ScareFest in Lexington, Ky last week and came away with a bunch of interviews. On this show Badger chats with Dustin Pari, The USA learns why Kris Williams got into the ghost hunting business, and what some of her future projects may entail. Wicked Wendy catches up with Grant Wilson, and finds out what he's been up to since we last chatted with him last year. The Roundtable of Terror introduces our latest special correspondent, Eric Vysther, and we find out a bit more of this enigmatic haunter, as well as introduce his first segment. Badger brings us the latest Deadline News and a potential Gruesome Giveaway winner, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, and the Unknown Scare-Actor(Actress??) addresses the recent gender identity conflicts. The "Haunt-stremetalist" spins the spooky tunes as haunt season gets into full swing

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to The BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Haunted Nursery - Midnight Syndicate
Empty Coffin - Verse 13
Night Sins - Virgil Franklin
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online:

Episode 31 - All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Bill Moseley. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Check it out!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online:

Episode 64

Well, October is here, and we ventured to Cedar Point in Sandusky, Ohio for Midnight Syndicate Live, Legacy of Shadows. If you have the opportunity to go before Nov. 1 , we highly recommend it. This was an amazing production and the do not disappoint. A must see for any Midnight Syndicate Fan. Badger and the Unknown Scare-Actor sit down with Ed Douglas and Gavin Gozska to chat about the production, future plans and we finally have proof that Gavin is indeed real!

Badger chats with Transworld's Jen Braverman and gets the latest information on Legendary Haunt Tour, which is heading to New England this year. Storm rants on about sexy Halloween Costumes from his cell phone, and Face Your Fears is all about making haunt patrons face their fears.

The Roundtable of Terror talks with Erin of Don't Be a Monster?? Actually a great campaign to help stop bullying of all kinds, and how this is done with their mascot Frank.

Finally, in honor of Midnight Syndicate Live, the Hauntstrumetalist spins a choice of great songs by Midnight Syndicate and Destini Beard.

Lastly, the speculation about the USA's sex change are put to rest, much to Jerry's disappointment

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to The BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:

FreakShow - Midnight Syndicate
Winged Fury - Midnight Syndicate
End Game (Cold Embrace) - Midnight Syndicate w/ Destini Beard

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online:

Episode 32 - All the latest, plus a tribute to the movie "Christine." It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 65
Be Forewarned, the Intro may scare you!! While most of us are working this season, Badger still manages to get out there and load up this episode with interviews from Darkness Pines, Ghostly Manor, MadWorld, Sweet Dreams Scarehouse, and The Hill Has Eyes. While the Unknown Scare-Actor and M.A.U.L. are terrorizing Indy Scream Park, he still manages a Face Your Fears, while Storm rants like only he can.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, and the Haunt-stremetalist, as always, spins the Halloween and Haunt related songs, and we may a the latest winner of the Gruesome Giveaway, sponsored by Screamline Studios. Remember, we warned you about the intro, and it's not our fault if your ears bleed!!
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!
Featured Music:
Rainbow Flavored Nightmares - Audio Zombie
Grave Robber Blues - Bloody Jug Band
Darkness Falls - A Gathering of Darkness
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS is now online!

Episode 33:

All the latest plus an exclusive interview with Casper Van Dien. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The HALLOWEEN EDITION of the BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 66

Its Halloween, Haunters!! Ghostbusters in the house as Badger talks to Ernie Hudson from the iconic film on the 30th anniversary. also, the Unknown Scare-Actor chats with the Western Kentucky Ghostbusters, and Badger gets the latest on the Carolina Ghostbusters. Deadline News has a new sponsor, Storm rants as only he can, Jerry spins the Halloween Tunes, and the Unknown Scare-Actor deals with Samhainophobia. The Boys chat with Chris Kullestrom on her world tour of haunted attractions and the USA ends up in the middle of nowhere.

We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to

The Big Scary Show!!

www.bigscaryshow.com

PS: Don't forget to download the 2014 Haunt Rocker Halloween Jukebox while you're there.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: (episode 34) - All the latest plus an exclusive interview with Ben Armstrong of the Netherworld Haunted House﻿. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online:

Episode 67

So Haunt Season is over and most of us are suffering PHD(Post Halloween Depression) or PHP (post Halloween Plague), but fear not! the Big Scary Show will carry you through the tough times. We have so many interviews this show that there in no room for the Roundtable of Terror, but it will be back next episode. Badger and Storm were at Legendary Haunt Tour 2014, and had some sit down time with Ben Armstrong, Brett Molitor, Haunted Overload, Corwyn from Nightmare's Gate, a Honeymoon Couple, Tim Dunn, Kevin Alvey, and Michael Accomondo. Jerry Vayne gets some inteviews in from Vegas, with 31 Haunts in 31 Days, Freakling Brothers Trilogy of Terror, and Hotel Fear.

While the boys were out getting interviews, The Unknown Scare-Actor was busy in business dealings and is now co-owner of Scream Acres Ct. in Covington, KY, partnering with Ryan Thierauf. Next Season will be a terror filled one.

Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, the Unknown Scare-Actor babbles in Face Your Fears, Badger keeps us up to date in Deadline News, and the "Hauntstrementalist" Spins the tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to The BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Psycho Charger - Route 666
Red Crow Design - Body Freezer
Silent Horror - Evil Dead

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 35

All the latest news plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Patricia Tallman﻿. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 68
Episode 68

As we get through the post Halloween depression, and gorge ourselves on the cooked flesh of a turkey, pig, or animal (or human) of your choice, the 4 (g) hosts and two special correspondents reflect on the 2014 haunt season, and what they look forward to in 2015.
Badger chats with Roy Wooley and Tommy Pietch from Face Off, while they were putting their skills to work at Netherworld.
Badger also keeps us up to date on Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, the Unknown Scare-Actor talks about what's scary about the upcoming Christmas season, and our very own Haunt-stremetalist spins the spooky tunes.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to-THE BIG SCARY SHOW

featured music:
Baron Misuraca - As We Embrace
Coffin Caddies - Zombies Ate My Neighbors
Ragdolls - Beautiful Homicide
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 36 - All the latest news plus a tribute to the late great Forrest J Ackerman. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW:
Episode 69 - From Head to Tail

It may be the middle of Christmas Season, but the Big Scary Show will always bring you the Halloween and Haunt goodness that makes this season take a back seat to all that is spooky and scary. The newest Gruesome Giveaway question give you a chance at an awesome Meat Mangler prop from Screamline Studios! On the Roundtable of Terror, we talk with the owners of Scream Acres Ct. in Covington, Ky. Ryan Thierauf has partnered with our own Unknown Scare-Actor to bring the haunt to the next level. Future segments will be produced, chronicling the trials and tribulations of being a haunt owner. Badger uses a gravediggers spade, and unearths an interview with Camden Toy, and brings us Deadline News. Special correspondent Eric Vysther brings us a segment on Metal and Haunting. Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute and The Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music: 
GWAR - The Road Behind 
Solitude Black - October 
Symphony Wednesday 13 - Look What the Bat Dragged In

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: (episode 37)

All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with William Forsythe. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 70

Well, once again the holiday (2nd to Halloween) is upon us. Some of us got coal in our stockings, others got neat Halloween stuff, and the rest of us probably suffered the wrath of the Krampus.

Badger has a fireside chat with Hector Turner and brings us the latest Deadline News. Storm rants on about something so obvious, we seem to forget. It will all make sense, in a Haunt Minute. The Unknown Scare-Actor makes you face your fears in an updated recording of his timeless classic, "Twas the Fright Before Xmas". Jerry "DJ Spooky" spins some extra tunes for the holiday season.

Finally, the Roundtable of Terror talks Christmas Haunts, and the potential for other Holiday Haunts throughout the year with Allen Hopps of Dark Hour and Jim Millspaugh of Scream Acres Ct.

We hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by Listening to

The BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne - From All of Us to All of You
King Diamond - No presents for Christmas
Michael Gaither - The Krampus Comes Out Tonight
Twisted Sister/Lita Ford - I'll Be Home for Christmas
Wednesday 13 - Buried by Christmas

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 38
All the latest news, plus an exclusive interview with the legendary John Denley. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online:

Episode 71

Another year is upon us! On the Roundtable of Terror, the (g) hosts reflect on some of the highlights of 2014, along with Special Correspondent Eric Vysther and Super Special, Double Secret Probation Correspondent Tater. Moving into convention season, Badger has a sit down with Leonard Pickel﻿, about the who what when where for HauntCon 2015.

Badger brings us Deadline News, and announces out new RoT sponsor, Necrotic Creations. Storm rants on, in a Haunt Minute.

The Unknown Scare-Actor brings up some fears for haunt owners, the first Gruesome Giveaway question of 2015 is revealed and the answer is somewhere in the show.

Finally, the 'Haunt-stremettalist" Jerry Vayne spins the tunes, including an exclusive from Wednesday 13

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Army of the Dead - Grave Robber
Come out and Plague - Wednesday 13
10/31 - The B Movie Monsters

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 39 is now online!
All the latest news, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Jimmy Psycho. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 72

Well, as we slip into the latter part of January, its time to talk conventions and trade shows. Badger and Eric Vysther have a chat with Jen Braverman, to get all the information about the upcoming Transworld 2015. The Roundtable of Terror continues the Transworld talk with Larry Kirchner, and he gives us some insight on some happenings of his own on the tradeshow floor. Conspicuous by his absence is the Unknown Scare-Actor, who is on sabbatical, but fear not, he still finds time for Face Your Fears!

Badger brings you all the latest Deadline News, Storm sounds like he has been sucking too much helium, in a Haunt Minute, Eric Vysther brings you the Confessions of a first time Haunt Actor, and Jerry Vayne, as always, spins the horror related tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured music:
The Memphis Morticians - Halloween Socks
Little Miss Stakes - Drag Queen Dracula
Graveyard Boulevard - Meet Me at the Grave

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 40 - All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Steve-O from the Garage of Evil. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't Miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 73

Valentines day is a week away, but that doesn't mean the little creep cupid isn't buzzing around in his diaper.
Badger has a 65mph chat with Ed Roberts of the West Coast Coast Haunters Convention, and he gets the who what when where and why for WCHC 2015. The four (g)hosts welcome our newest sponsor, Necrotic Creations, to the Roundtable of Terror, and we find out why they got started, what they have to offer and why pro haunters and home haunters alike should check them out.
A new Gruesome Giveaway question means the answer lurks somewhere with our show (hopefully NOT in Cupid's diaper)
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, while Storm rants on about Banana Spiders, in a Haunt Minute.
The Unknown Scare-Actor faced thanotophobia, and pays homage to a great friend and business partner, the late Jason Henry, and the Haunt-stremetalist delves into the bottomless pool of creepy music to spin the tunes.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:
Verse 13 - the Asylum Speaks
Gathering of Darkness - Souls of Black
Shadows Symphony - The Dead Are Watching

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Special Valentine's Day edition (Episode 41) of the BIG SCARY NEWS is now online (featuring our special Ghostess with the Mostess). All the latest news plus and exclusive with Robert Kurtzman.
It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online

Episode 74 - Hauntcon 2015

Its all about HauntCon.
Badger is a busy beaver as the primary voice of the show, and he brings us a slew of interviews from HauntCon 2015 in Baton Rouge, LA.
All that is HauntCon, starts with Leonard Pickel, the Godfather of Haunting, and continues with a who's who in the industry:
Tombstone Factory, Von Charon, Worped Studios, VFX Puppets, and Gantom, as the the vendor list goes on and on.
Badger talks about Mardi Gras with Wicked Wendy, and has interviews with Dick Terhune, Derek Vitas, Dr Terror Eyes and other haunt industry notables.
Storm rants on about Haunted Attractions, and how to scare better, in a Haunt Minute, the Unknown Scare-Actor brings a Face Your Fears that makes you use the sense of hearing, and The Haunt-Strementalist spins the spooky tunes to keep you in the mood.
We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to: THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
Psycho Charger - I Eat the Dead
Dr FrankenFingers - An Unholy Citadel
Jimmy Psycho Experiment - The Munsters - Lounge Version

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: (episode 42)

All the latest, plus an exclusive with Jerry from Creepy Collection. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 75

Well here it is, early March and the countdown to Transworld is in full swing. In 2 short weeks, Pro Haunters from all over the country will converge on St. Louis for the mother of all haunter trade shows, the Halloween and Attractions Show.

Seated with the (g)Hosts at the Roundtable of Terror are Bobby Arel of Decimated Designs and Alex Lohman of When Hinges Creak, and they give us the details on what to expect from them at Transworld.

The Unknown Scare-Actor chats with Kristi Ray and Joe Stauffer about there new indie film, Pieces of Talent, a dark love story with a unique and twisted antagonist.

Eric Vysther returns to talk about the 13th floor entertainment group and gives us his opinions on the Chicago attraction.

Badger brings us an interview with Haunt X in Reno Nevada, and Deadline News.

Storm rants on about the haunt creative process, in a Haunt Minute, and the Unknown Scare-Actor asks you to Face your Fears, while Jerry Vayne spins the tunes to keep you in the haunting mood.

We hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;The BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Gladezmen - Big Ol' Monster
Calabrese - Damned to the Night
Grave Robber - Army of the Dead

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 43 features all the latest news plus an interview with John Dugan. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 76

Well it's the weekend of Transworld, but that doesn't stop the Big Scary Show! While Badger is in St. Louis, the Unknown Scare-Actor is slaving away in the studio to get this show ready. But it's not all work and no play, as he will be hanging out at HorrorHound Weekend in Cincinnati. Anyway, We have an interview with Joe Moe of Mad Monster Party, and a visit from Cobra Commander?? , just as we finish up the TransWorld edition of the 13 questions of Doom.

Badger brings us Deadline News, while Storm rants on about tiny houses and the Unknown Scare-Actor ponders a new segment and reaches out to you the listeners for suggestions on what YOU want to hear. The Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes (and I think he is off his meds)

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to

THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:

Transylvania Transport Co. - Suture Island
Reverend D-Ray and the Shockers - Zombie Cowboys
Vegas Rhythm Kings - Crazy Cadavers

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 44

All the latest news, plus an EXCLUSIVE followup with Leonard Pickel regarding Chicago Frights! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW in now online: Episode 77

Wow, the "Voice of the Show" has every right to have a guest introduction after this episode full of 13, yes count them, 13 interviews from the Transworld Show Floor. In no particular order, we have interviews with Bloody Mary, CFX, Necrotic Creations, Froggys Fog, Don't Be a Monster, Midnight Syndicate, Ed Edmunds, Cross Breed, Russ McKamey, Maze Quest, Rex B Hamilton, Mini Spotlight, and Scare Factory.

Storm rants on about Social Media in a Haunt Minute, The Haunt Rocker Spins the creepy tunes, and the Unknown Scare-Actor debuts a NEW segment, titled Legends and Lore.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to the &#8230;BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
The Graveyard Boulevard - Nightmerica
Throne of Anguish - Cathedral's Shadow
Van Helsing's Curse - Halloween

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 45 features all the latest news plus an exclusive interview with Craig Hines from Dark Imaginings. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New show is up! (edited version)

Big Scary Show - Episode 78 - 3 Years Old

Wow, the Big Scary Show is 3 years old! 4 haunters got together back in 2012 to fill a void left by a former podcast and here we are, moving in to our 4th year of bringing you the best information in the Halloween, Horror and Haunted Attraction Industry.

Badger still has interviews from Transworld, and he stalks Jen Braverman about all things Transworld, Halloween Extreme and MHC. Chad Savage takes time out of his busy schedule to chat with "the Voice" and we get some Canadian time from Chris Ainsworth. Rounding out the interviews, he chats with Joe Glenn of Zombie Skin and finds out about new colors in your favorite zombie latex.

The Roundtable of Terror is a reflection of the past 3 years of the Big Scary Show with the 4 (g) hosts, and we talk about,the roles we each play in the show, and what you can listeners can expect in the future, as well as possible new correspondent and a call for you to have your suggestions and ideas aired on the #1 podcast in the industry.

Eric Vyshter talks about Dracula, the Unknown Scare-Actor brings you a new "Legends and Lore" and Storm rants about the upcoming "Haunted Mansion" movie.

We hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..
The BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Black Cat Attack - Sunday Sacrifice
Creep-a-zoids - Dead by Dawn
DieMonsterDie - The Dead Shall Inherit the Earth

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 46

All the latest plus an exclusive interview with Vernon Wells. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 79 is now online!

MHC 2015 is getting closer, and the Big Scary Show is keeping you in the loop and relevant as we approach the end of May. Badger chats with Jen Braverman about the who what when where and why of MHC and Halloween Extreme.
The Roundtable of Terror is all about haunt music with Jason Rouch, Robert Frankenberg and Chris Thomas, and even Jerry Vayne chimes in, as we talk about styles, influences and inspirations for the creepy music that sends chills down your spine.
Badger inteviews Ace Von Johnson, and Wednesday 13 during Mad Monster Party, while Storm waxes nostalgic , in a Haunt Minute, while The Unknown Scare-Actor talks about the Pope Lick Monster in Legends and Lore
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
An Unholy Citadel - Dr. Frankenfingers
The Living Dead - Audio Zombie
The Descent - Music for Haunts

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 47 features all the latest news plus EXCLUSIVE interviews with Alan Oppenheimer and Charles Fleischer. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!
Episode 80

The Midwest Haunter's Convention is just around the corner, so we rounded up all the (g) Hosts and Special Correspondent Eric Vysther, as well a Super Special Correspondent Tater (complete with red cape) to sit around the Roundtable of Terror and talk about MHC, some changes, some new events and a different host hotel, as well as the bus tour and the paranormal tour, which is headed to the former West Virginia State Penitentiary. Badger wraps up the Haunt X coverage with Steve Colberg, Dexter Morgan, Mad Monster Masks, Tombstone Factory, and of course, Tater.

Storm rants on about dead bodies in hotel rooms, The Unknown Scare-Actor tries to up his testosterone while bringing you a new Legends and Lore, this time from Michigan, while the Haunt-strementalist Jerry Vayne, spins the spook tunes, including a new track from his latest CD, Circus of Nightmares. (Make sure you pick up a copy at MHC)

We hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
They Taste Funny - Virgil
FreakShow - Midnight Syndicate
Cirque de Macabre - Jerry Vayne

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

So much MHC coverage, you may have missed that we have a brand new BIG SCARY SHOW:

Episode 81

Its time for MHC! the show is being posted as most of us descend upon Columbus. So give a listen on your way in or on your way home. 
The Roundtable of Terror is another great one with Midnight Syndicate. Talk about the live show, Legacy of Shadows, the upcoming Christmas themed album, and possible future live shows. Always great to chat with Ed and Gavin 
Storm interviews about Dare to Scare and Vysther talks home haunting&#8230;in an apartment?? Badger has the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about costuming and fashion sense, while the Unknown Scare-Actor goes to West Virginia for the latest "Legends and Lore", and the Haunt Rocker does his usual&#8230;.nothing&#8230;except spin the best in spooky tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:
Blackwoods - Midnight Syndicate
Born of the Night - Midnight Syndicate
Requiem - Midnight Syndicate

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 49 of the Big Scary News in now online, with breaking news about Distortions Unlimited and an exciting new video project. if you liked "Making Monsters" you need to listen to this news as the Unknown Scare-Actor chats with Ed Edmunds himself about "Creature Crue"...

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 82

Wow, we have so much MHC Coverage we had to split it into two shows. The Roundtable of Terror is recorded live on the show floor with many of our sponsors, including Screamline Studios, Von Charon Productions, Froggy's Fog, Darkest Fears Unlimited, Haunter's Digest and Creepy Collection. We discuss MHC, some of the changes and get a vendor's perspective of the ownership changes. Some of the outtakes left us in stitches, so make an outtake segment is in the future.

The interviews are staring to flow, like blood out of a fresh corpse, as Eric Vysther chats with Dick Terhune, Buzz from Zombie Works, Chris Ainsworth, Ed Edmunds, and Master Fog. Badger gets his air time with Crazy Bob Turner, Jason McCollum of Morbid FX, and Scrap Metal Studios. The Unknown Scare-Actor dusts off the Zoom H2 for a talk with Richard from Asylum Props, and Paco Hoopingarner, the owner of Shattered Nightmares, the haunt in Terre Haute , IN destroyed by arson.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on about getting a business for an essay, and the Unknown Scare-Actor goes to Pennsylvania for the story of the "Green Man", the latest installment of Legends and Lore. And of course, the show would not be complete with the "Haunt-stremetalist" Jerry Vayne, spinning the best in spooky tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Valentine Wolfe - Black, Black Kisses
Reverend D-Ray and the Shockers - Zombie Cowboys
The B-Movie Monsters - 10-31

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 50 features all the latest haunt news, plus an interview with Leonard Pickel regarding Chicago Frights (with special guest Vysther)! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Dont' miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 83

MHC Part 2, we wind up our 2015 MHC coverage with a slew of interviews from Badger and Eric Vysther, including Ed Gannon, Deadly Grounds, Bixby Studios, Donat Insurance, Haunting FX, John Denley, Morph Store, Clear Cut, Mortis, From Art to Zombies, Slaughterhouse Studios, Ticket Leap, and Spider Hill..(phew I'm glad I'm done typing all those)

The Roundtable of Terror is all about FX Makeup with Wicked Wendy, George Simpson III, and Face Off Season 2 Fan Favorite, RJ Haddy. its a lively discussion regard practical effects vs CGI, and the future of the haunt industry.

Storm rants on about updating horror icons, Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, and the Unknown Scare-Actor brings us a cryptid from his home state of Illinois, while Jerry Vayne spins the spooky tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Psychocharger w/ Unkel Pigors fo Toxic Toons - Channel 13
Alice Cooper - Keeping Halloween Alive
The Independents - Bloody Night, Bloody Knife

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 51

All the latest news plus an interview with bodypainter and FX artist Dutch Bihary. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 84

Well here is is, July. time to kick the build into high gear and start recruiting for the 2015 Haunt season. With all the controversy surrounding the Rebel flag, its seems fitting that out own Badger paid a visit to Heavy Rebel Weekend in Winston Salem, NC, and he chats with several bands, including the Creep-a-Zoids, the Recently Deceased, and Fright Barker and Sons. He also chats with the psychotic minds behind ScareLA, a west coast convention that is growing rapidly.

The (g)hosts sit at the Roundtable of Terror and talk about acting, recruiting, safety and offer tips on those subjects. Special correspondent Eric Vysther talks about Frankenstein while Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute and the Unknown Scare-Actor looks up the Jersey Devil for Legends and Lore, the Haunt-Stremetalist ties it all together with the spooky tunes

We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230; THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
Fright Barker and Sons - Backburner Gal
The Recently Deceased - It Walks
Creep-a-Zoids - Dead By Dawn

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 52

All the latest, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Joe Ripple of Scares That Care. Its the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't Miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW! 
Episode 85, the Extreme Episode, is now on line!
We put out a call and chained to the Roundtable of Terror are 3 masters of the extreme. Jason Erskine of Darkness Pines, Will Puntarich of Dead of Night, and the infamous Russ McKamey, of the soon to be relocated McKamey Manor, an extreme haunt that is getting a lot of press lately. This RoT is so long and intriguing, that we didn't have much room left for interviews, so it's all EXTREME!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 53 features all the latest news plus an exclusive interview with Debbie Rochon. It's the most Dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 86

Well, season is getting closer and Chicago Frights' inaugural show is a memory, and just because none of the (g)hosts could make it doesn't mean there isn't coverage, Special Correspondent Vysther made the trip to Chicago to chat with Mike and Vince of Master Fog, Kevin of Missing Finger Productions, Scott of Scared City Hauntiques, Adam G of Zombie Army Productions, Chris of Evil Fire Lizard, and our good friend RJ Haddy.

The Roundtable of Terror sits down with John Eslich, the owner of the Factory of Terror in Canton, OH and the President of the Haunted Attraction Association. We go over the details and benefits of being a member of the HAA, from actors to vendors to haunt owners.

Badger brings us an interview with GWAR from Scares that Care, and an interview with the Late, great Rowdy Roddy Piper from Days of the Dead Atlanta last year

Badger brings us Deadline News, Storm rants on about killer robots, the Unknown Scare-Actor brings you the legend of BatSquatch, and the Haunt-strementalist, Jerry Vayne, spins the Spooky Tunes

We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..The BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Calabrese - Ghost Wolves
GWAR - Let Us Slay
Creep-a-Zoids - Dead By Dawn

Www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 54

All the latest plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Niels Hobbs of NecronomiCON. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 87

Ahh, August, the excitement builds as season approaches. Badger takes a trip out to Pasadena California to cover Scare LA, a growing haunt convention now in its third year. Never one at a loss for words, Badger brings us a body bag full of interviews, with Adam of Froggy's Fog, the infamous Russ McKamey, the Decayed Brigade, Chris of Music for Haunts, author Kelly Allen, Jimmy Psycho, RoT Sponsor Necrotic Creations, LA Fear, Phantom Finder, Skull Shoppe, Spectral Illusions, and a wrap up with Dave of Scare LA.

The Roundtable of Terror keeps a fire extinguisher close by as the Voice From Hell, Dick Terhune, talks with the (g)hosts about Marketing and Social Media, and how to increase your numbers, this is a must hear for any haunt wanting to increase attendance.

Or next Gruesome Giveaway question is in the show and this time we are giving away the full size bloody fire axe, courtesy of Screamline Studios.

As an added bonus, hidden somewhere in the show is an "easter egg" from MHC, see if you can find it.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..The BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Sinister Symphonies - The Hellfire Club
Music for Haunts - Church of Torment
Radio Cult - Saturday Night Double Feature

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 55 has all the latest news, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Nic Brown of the ScareFest (with special guest, the Unknown Scare Actor). It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!
Episode 88

It's a Lovecraftian field day on the Big Scary Show, as Storm covers Necronomicon in Providence, Rhode Island, home of H.P Lovecraft. in between Elder God summoning rituals he finds time to chat withe the likes of Monster Wash, Hibernacula, Feeping Creatures, the Shoggoth Assembly and other vendors who pay homage to the Eldritch Horror, Cthulu!

The (g)hosts sit down at the Roundtable of Terror and talk about the late Wes Craven, and other horror icons who left us this year, discussing favorite movies, memorable characters, and what it really takes to scare people in the 21st Century

Do we have a new Gruesome Giveaway winner? you will have to listen to find out.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, while the Unknown Scare-Actor gives a nod to Storm and talks about the Chupacabra in Legends and Lore. Storm rants on about a senseless Halloween meme, and the Haunt Rocker does some backwards masking of Ancient Gods summoning rituals, while he spins the spooky tunes, with sinister intentions.

We Hid the Body, and we just might sacrifice you to the Ancient Ones, just for listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
Grave Tone Productions - the Final Hour
Dante Tomaselli - Dark Night of the Soul
Creature Feature - American Gothic 
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 56 has all the latest plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with actor Robert Maillet. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online: Episode 89

Wow, this is a BIG show. Haunt Season has officially started. the Unknown Scare-Actor caught up with Ben Peter, from Face Off Season 8, and talks about his experiences and what it's like to be the creative director of Springboro Haunted Hayride and Black Bog, in Lebanon Ohio. Badger has a talk about Rock and Shock while covering the Scares that Care event in Virginia, and the USA gets a shout out from our youngest fan to date, Eric, when he came by the Big Scary Show booth at Scarefest with this mom.

Continuing some Scarefest coverage, Badger hangs out with Sal Lizard, the Vampire Santa, and gets an eyeful, as this interview turns out to be our most risqué to date, while the Unknown Scare-Actor gets to chat with 3 Girls in the Dark. Rounding out the interviews, Badger has a chat with Jen Braverman, about the upcoming Legendary Haunt Tour, coming to the Windy City this year

The Roundtable of Terror involves only 3 of the (g)hosts, as the Unknown Scare-Actor was on location, conducting an actor training class. Badger, Jerry and Storm discuss set and room design and the give you there own takes on what makes a great room in a haunt, and even one man short, this lively talk goes a little longer than they realized.

Finally, the feature segments are here, with Badger's Deadline News, Storm's Haunt Minute (with an endorsement from one of his idols), USA's Legends and Lore, starting a several episode series of Hallowe'en facts, myths and legends, and the Haunt Rocker spins a spooky selection of tunes that fit right in with the season start, and rounding it all out is Special Correspondent Eric Vysther, as his shifts over the Sci-Fi realm with his segment on the monsters of Dr. Who

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
Mystary - Room No. 07
The Night Keep - The Macabre Waltz 
Audio Zombie - Apparition

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 57 features all the latest plus an exclusive interview with Ari Lehman. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is here: Episode 90

Finally!! October is here, and the Big Scary Show is in the thick of it. The Unknown Scare-Actor interviews Mat Fraser, Paul the Illustrated Seal, From American Horror Story:Freak Show, and he really pushes to support disabled actors and tells us what it was like to do a love scene with Jessica Lange. Badger chats with Ghost Shop, a vendor specializing in paranormal equipment for ghost hunters and the USA sits down with Nic Brown, Author and media organizer for ScareFest.

The Unknown Scare-Actor travels to Dark View Haunted Attraction in Toronto, OH and interviews Will Allison, an 11 year old haunter who builds his own charity haunt every year.

The Roundtable of Terror addresses haunter pet peeves from a patron perspective, as we pull letters out of the bloody mailbag from some of our listeners. This turned out to be an entertaining subject with the (g)hosts, and the Haunt Rocker even had to be bleeped a couple of times.

Vysther is back with a segment about the Wolf Man, Badger reads the Deadline News, while Storm rants, Jerry spins the spooky tunes, and the USA talks about the legend of the Jack O'Lantern.

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is online!
Episode 91

Badger is on the road in the south, and makes stops at Sweet Dreams Scare House, Madworld, Darkness Pines, and Lake Hickory Haunts. The (g)hosts has been so busy that we don't have a roundtable this week (actually, the Unknown Scare-Actor lost the audio file).

Badger brings us the Deadline News, Storm rants on and the Unknown Scare-actor continues his Halloween series on Legends and Lore. The Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes as he gets ready for the Halloween Jukebox, coming soon. and Finally, Eric Vysther brings us his top haunt picks for 2015.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Virgil Franklin
By the Fullness of the Moon
Midnight Has Come
So It Begins

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: 
Episode 59 feature all the latest news, plus an interview with actor Robert LaSardo. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

NEW BIG SCARY SHOW: HALLOWEEN EDITION

Halloween is finally here and we have a monster of a show. Badger caught up with the daughters of Boris Karloff and Vincent Price at Scarefest in September. We learn a little bit more about the human side of these legends of horror. He also talks with a modern legend in the haunt industry as he catches up with Ben Armstrong of Netherworld. And finally he lurks around haunts close to home with Zombie Hallow and Hickory Grove Haunted Trail.

The Round table of Terror talks about haunt safety as the (g) hosts really hope none of you have to stitch bodies back together.

Vysther is back with a segment on Monster Movie Rally, while Storm does a recap of the Haunt Minute. Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, the Unknown Scare-Actor talks about Samhain, and the Haunt Rocker spins the creepy vinyl.

We hid the body, but you will become the accomplice, just by listening to the&#8230;.Big Scary Show

Featured Music:
Shadows Symphony - The Dead are Watching
Prelude to a Nightmare - Prelude to a Nightmare
Midnight Syndicate - Haunted Nursery

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 60 brings you all the latest plus an exclusive interview with actor Lochlyn Munro. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 93

Halloween 2015 is dead and buried, but for some the season isn't over yet. Badger wraps up his season with interviews at Horror Fields and the Haunt Pyramids. The Roundtable of Terror is all about season wrap up with the 4 (g)hosts and Vysther. We chat about highlights and low lights, and what is yet to come in 2016.

A new Gruesome Giveaway question gives you the chance to win a prize, from Screamline Studios.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, while Storm Rants on, in a Haunt Minute. the Unknown Scare-Actor takes time out of his Florida vacation to bring you the Legend of the Thunderbird, while the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes.

We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The Big Scary Show!

Featured Music:
Michael Gaither - the Krampus comes out Tonight
Wednesday 13 - Trick or Treat ( We're going to kill you)
Sam Haynes - Haunts

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 61 has all the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Chad Savage! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry; don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 94

Well the Thanksgiving Weekend is upon us, and even though most of you are in a food coma, the Big Scary Show doesn’t rest, we shred the bird on the go. Badger ventures up to the Windy City for the Legendary Haunt Tour, and chats with haunters from all around the country and England, including Transworld organizer Jen Braverman, Brad from Legends of Fear in the Northeast, Scott with the Georgetown Morgue, J. Anthony Kosar from Face Off, David of Miller’s Thrillers, Robert of Terror Trail, Shocktoberfest UK, and what sounds to us like a slightly “mashed” Tater.

The Roundtable of Terror is all about giving Thanks, and the 4 (g)hosts talk about personal and professional thanks, Giving those thanks to our loyal listeners, who make what we do worthwhile, and our sponsors, who help us keeping the show on the air. even though we go off topic a couple of times, its a lively discussion, winding up with some sage words from Storm, regarding the Cthurkey(or Cthulu Turkey).

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Christmas and Halloween Miracles, in a Haunt Minute, and the Unknown Scare-Actor delves deeper in the origins of Halloween, in Legends and Lore, with The Haunt Rocker spinning the spooky tunes.

We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to…..The Big Scary Show!!


Featured Music
Calabrese – GhostWolves
SpookhauS – I wan 2B your Vampire
Verse 13 – Blighted


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 62 features all the latest, plus an exclusive interview with John LaFlamboy. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW Episode 95

The Holiday season is upon us, but there is still a dark side to all the festivities, to keep your black little hearts warm at night.

The Krampus is coming and I think he already got Storm! The Roundtable of Terror sits down with Dan Baker of the Krampus Society, and he gives us the gory details of a holiday legend that began in Bavaria and is now becoming bigger in the US.

Badger get a chance to interview Pustulus Maximus of GWAR to find out the latest with Krampus's favorite band, including a New Years Evil concert.

We bring you the latest Gruesome Giveaway contest, and we promise the winner will not get a sack of coal, but a really cool prize from Screamline Studios.

The Unknown Scare-Actor is back with a reading of his horrorday classic, 'Twas the Fright Before Christmas.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, While Storm Rants on, in a Haunt Minute. The Unknown Scare-Actor continues his research on the origins of Halloween, while the Haunt Rocker spins the Holiday inspired spooky tunes.

The Krampus hid the body, and you will become an accomplice. just by listening to&#8230;The Big Scary KRAMPUS Show!!

Featured Music:
Krampus, Little Helpers, Parade of the Tin Soldiers - Midnight Syndicte

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 63 features all the latest plus an exclusive with Jim Burns. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 96 Scary Christmas!

Well, with all the warm weather, the 4 (g)hosts took the week off and flew out to Hawaii to hang out with the Evil Queen. On our way, Badger stops in California and talks with Robert and Stacy of Necrotic Creations. We decided we didn't want to leave the beach, so our cabana girl brought us a conference phone beachside for our Roundtable of Terror talk with Leonard Pickel about the upcoming HauntCon in Birmingham, Alabama. 
Badger brings us the latest in deadline news, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, the Unknown Scare-Actor asks everyone to be a little nicer, while the Haunt Rocker spins the Christmas Spooky Tunes. We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice , just by listening to&#8230; The Big Scary Show.
Featured Music:
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen, Christmas at Midnight, Up on the Housetop - Midnight Syndicate

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 64 brings you all the latest news plus a Tribute to Lemmy Kilmister. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW:
Episode 97
Well, here it is, 2016. The (g)hosts still have not recovered from the Hawaiian Christmas, or the craziness that is Times Square on New Years Eve, so there is no Roundtable of Terror this episode, but fear not! all the gruesome goodness you've come to love will return after the hangovers go away. In place of the ROT, we are bringing you a piece by Eric Vysther entitled "Svengoolie and Me"
Badger somehow managed to get you the latest Deadline News, Storm doesn't need an excuse to rant about something in a Haunt Minute, the Unknown Scare-Actor resumes the history of Halloween in Legends and Lore, while the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes, including a Big Scary Show Exclusive!
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Wednesday 13 - Gimme Gimme Bloodshed
Twisted in Graves - I Wish My Girlfriend was a Zombie
Grave Robber - Night Breed (Exclusive!)
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 65 features all the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Adolfo from Days of the Dead. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW! Episode 98

Old man winter's icy grip just grabbed much of the country, but the Big Scary Show is here to keep you company.

The Roundtable of Terror is back with Jen Braverman and Rich Bianco of Transworld's Halloween and Attractions Show. We get the inside scoop on THE tradeshow, with 65 more vendors, Escape Rooms and a much larger show floor.

Eric Vysther is back with a segment on the Mummy Legacy.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about the 9th planet, and the Unknown Scare-Actor wraps up his series on the origins of Halloween, while the Haunt Rocker queues up some horror laden tunes, and finally we find out if we have a new Gruesome Giveaway.

We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The Big Scary Show

Featured Music:
Michael Graves and Gotham Road-Season of the Witch
Solitude Black - I, Vampire
Ragdolls - Halloween Night

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 66 (6)
All the latest news plus an EXCLUSIVE with a familiar 'Ultimate Sinner'. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

https://s3.amazonaws.com/news.bigscaryshow.com/BSN_Ep66.mp3


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 99 -

HauntCon WrapUp part 1

HauntCon 2016 is in the books and Badger got so many interviews we had to split them up.
Our first round of interviews includes Agony, LLC , Birmingham Oddities , Find A Haunt, VFX, Tater, and the Godfather of Haunts, Leonard Pickel. The Roundtable of Terror is looking forward to Transworld, and the 4 (g)hosts sit down with Larry Kirchner and address rumors about the Darkness and Indianapolis, as well as the latest changes to the Darkness, a trip to the Jekyll and Hyde club, the Transworld tours, and why the Unknown Scare-Actor needs to make a Darkness appearance.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on about Zombie home improvements, the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes, and the Unknown Scare-Actor debuts a new segment, Scare Actor Spotlight,with his first guest, Tina Wood, from Springboro Haunted Hayride, and Black Bog.
We hid the Body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
Dark Night of the Soul - Dante Tomaselli
An Unholy Citadel - Dr. Frankenfingers
The Dead are Watching - Shadow's Symphony

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 67

The always sultry "Ghostess with the Mostest" makes another appearance for our Valentine's Day BIG SCARY NEWS, plus an interview with bodypainter and makeup artist Nick Wolfe. It's the most dangerous (and sexy) 30 minutes in the Haunt Industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW 100TH EPISODE!!!

Episode 100

Wow! who would have thought? here we are show 100! and the Big Scary Machine keeps rolling, bring you the best overall coverage in the haunt industry, but we don't rest on our laurels.

HauntCon coverage concludes with interviews with Alex of Haunt Pay, Kyle Vest from Skin Wars, Al from Slaughterhouse Studios.

The Roundtable of Terror features web designers in the haunt business, as we sit down with Charles Terry, Craig Hines, and the sinister one, Chad Savage. Anyone looking to create haunt website needs to listen to this ROT for valuable insight to get the most bang for your buck.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Puppy Monkey Baby, The USA features the one and only Tater in Scare Actor Spotlight, and the Haunt Rocker brings us the spooky tunes.

Special correspondent Vysther brings us a segment on the Aurora Monsters.

We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just be listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW.

And Thank you to all our loyal listeners, for getting us to this milestone, and thank you to our generous sponsors, who help us to provide you with all this industry information

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 68
All the latest news, plus an exclusive interview with Jerry Dalessandro from Creepy Collection. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW
Episode 101
The road to Transworld is getting shorter as we are now in March and in two weeks THE Tradeshow opens.
The Roundtable of Terror features Transworld vendors, old and new, as the (g) hosts chat with Kevin Alvey of Gore Galore, Tater of Froggys Fog and Los and Jenny from Dare to Scare, vending for the very first time.
This is a lively and entertaining ROT and you never know what Tater is going to say.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Rules being good, the Unknown Scare-Actor features Amanda Reevenge in Scare-Actor Spotlight and the Haunt Rocker has queued up the perilous playlist.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to the&#8230;.BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Raizing Hell - Terror Television
SuperSuckers - Sleepy Vampire
The B Movie Monsters - 10/31
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 69

All the latest news plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Ted Raimi. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 102

Well, it's finally here..TRANSWORLD. as we come to you while you are on the show floor in St. Louis we still have a full show for you.

Badger talks with Tyler Mane, Sabertooth in the X-Men, Michael Myers in Rob Zombie's Halloween and now he's started a production company. Badger gets all the info in this interview.

The Roundtable of Terror is just the 4 (g)hosts and the 13 Questions of DOOM! on horror pop culture.

Badger, brings us the latest in Deadline News, Storm rants about something (big surprise there) and the Unknown Scare-Actor chats with a newbie to scare-acting, Lyn Vaughn, in Scare Actor Spotlight, and the Haunt Rocker ties it all together with a noose of spooky tunes.

We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The Big Scary Show!!!

Featured Music:
Calabrese - the Dead Don't Rise
Ragdolls - Halloween Night
Wednesday 13 - Halloween 13 13

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW:
- Episode 103 - Transworld Coverage Pt. 1

Wow, Transworld out did themselves again this year. The show floor was HUGE! we got so much coverage we had to split it into 2 shows.

Badger and the Unknown Scare-Actor prowled the floor all weekend to get you the latest from vendors, new and old. In this episode, Drew chats with Russ McKamey, Brutal Rust, Crew 13, Evilutions, Skeletons and More, Mad Monster Masks and A-Z Hand Trucks. The Unknown Scare-Actor catches up with Team Zombillies, Worped Studios, Dark Stitches, Bad Jack, and Stuff-A-Zombie.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on about Florida, The Unknown Scare-Actor does his first live Scare-Actor Spotlight with Rebeka Reeves, and the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes while sitting in Vegas, being jealous that he was stuck at home.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The Big Scary Show!!!

Featured Music:
Sinister Symphonies - The Hellfire Club
Throne of Anguish - Cathedral's Shadow
Psycho Charger - I Eat the Dead

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 71 features all the latest news plus an exclusive interview with Chris Markgraf of Froggys Fog! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: HAPPY 4th BIRTHDAY!

Episode 104

Who would have thought? 4 years ago, like a Phoenix rising from the ashes, the Big Scary Show was born on Friday, April 13th, 2012. it's been a roller-coaster ride since then and we hope to have many years as the podcast of choice for the Haunt, Halloween and Horror industry. But the show must go on&#8230;.

We are wrapping up our Transworld coverage with interviews with Bloody Mary, The Brothers Rich, Closed Casket Studios, Zeusaphone, Haunt Dawgs, Studio Tek FX, Creative Visions, Firefly Magic, Haunting FX, and John Hyers Visual FX.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm Rants about haunt safety and straight razors, The Unknown Scare-Actor features Elise D'Orazio on Scare Actor Spotlight, and the Haunt Rocker queue's up the Spooky tunes, including one of his own.

We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice by helping us celebrate 4 years of haunting fun on&#8230;The Big Scary Show!

Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne - Patient Zero
Grave Robber - Army of the Dead
Gathering of Darkness - Souls of Black

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 72 features all the latest, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Brian Foreman of HaunTopic Radio. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 105

Well, our 2016 Transworld coverage is in the books, WestCoast Haunters Convention is in full swing, and the Big Scary Show is prepping for the Midwest Haunter's Convention.

On this show, Badger brings us interviews with Scream Queen Ryli Morgan, and organizer Joe Moe from Mad Monster Party in Charlotte. The Roundtable of Terror is a reflection of the past 4 years and how the haunt industry has changed, including the convention landscape.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, The Unknown Scare-Actor features haunt actor and author Christine Lajewski in Scare-Actor Spotlight, and Storm rants about real names in the haunt industry. Vysther is back with his review of the Akron Haunted Schoolhouse and Laboratory, and The Haunt Rocker keeps spinning the spooky tunes.

We his the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;

THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Verse 13 - Empty Coffin
Shadows Symphony - The Haunting of the Crowley House
Music for Haunts - Church of Torment

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 73 features all the latest news plus an exclusive interview with Harry Manfredini. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/

As always, please send any news you may have (hiring, new product line, new haunt theme, events, etc) to [email protected]


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 106

As production on this episode winds down, it's Friday, the 13th! MHC rapidly approaches and the Roundtable of Terror is all about MHC, and Escape Rooms as we sit down with Jen Braverman and Rich Bianco to get the latest MHC information to you, our loyal listeners, and we find out about some exciting escape room events happening in the near future. Badger is a brave man, as he interviews the Kilted Creature, complete with Bagpipes, and Vysther is back with another Haunted Vista, and oddly enough, he's giving us his take on the classic Creature from the Black Lagoon.

A new Gruesome Giveaway is somewhere in the show. Find the answer and email us, [email protected], for a great prize, courtesy of Screamline Studios

our usual segments are here, including Badger's Deadline News, The Unknown Scare-Actor spotlights Jackie Appel, and Storm rants about the mainstream media's skewed take on the $7 billion dollar a year Haunt Industry, while the Haunt Rocker brings us a variety of spooky tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to The Big Scary Show!!

Featured Music:
Graveyard Boulevard - Nightmerica
B Movie Monsters - Salem's Lot
Audio Zombie - the Living Dead

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 74

All the latest, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with JV Johnson of Scare-A-Con (with special guest Storm). It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 107

Straight Psycho Virgil?? of course we are referring to our musical guests on the Roundtable of Terror, Marc Straight, Jimmy Psycho and Virgil Franklin, as the (g) hosts have a lively discussion with these musicians and composers, each with their own style of product for the horror industry.

Badger interviews Riki Rachtman and Wednesday 13 at the Mad Monster Party, and Vysther has 3 words for you: ALL HAIL GODZILLA.

The Unknown Scare-Actor forgot to interview someone for Scare Actor Spotlight, Storm rants on about costume models and the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
The Jimmy Psycho Experiment - Munsters Theme (Demo Lounge version)
Virgil Franklin - Midnight Has Come
Bad Jack Productions - Sanctuary of the Dammed

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New Big Scary Show Episode 108 - Scare-A-Con

Storm interviews Crafty Squirrel, Ghost Hunters, Sean Whalen, Punch Farm Podcast, Decimated Designs, Deadly Grounds, Bluish Freaks, MA Ghostbusters, Butch Patrick, New England Scarefest, Nightmare Corn Maze, Scream Sisters, Television Cross Over, MST3K, and Trick or Treat Radio.

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

NEW BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 76 features all the latest plus an exclusive interview with Phil Anselmo. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 109
Episode 109
Well, the Midwest Haunter's Convention 2016 is history, but the coverage is huge! So much that we had to split it into 2 shows. Part 1 features LOTS of interviews, conducted by Badger and Special Correspondent Eric Vysther. Interviews in this show include: Midnight Syndicate, Dick Terhune, Bloody Mary, Dark Imaginings, Screamline Studios, The Devil's Attic, Don't Be a Monster, Missing Finger Productions, Hazel's Happy Time, Tombstone Factory, Horror Show Jack, Zombie Worx, Shattered FX, Ed Gannon, Shadow's Symphony, Master Fog, Horrornaments, and Strega Moon, ( and this is just part 1!) we even managed to squeeze in an abbreviated Roundtable of Terror!
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about the Justice League Movies, and the Unknown Scare-Actor showcases Tara Bose Greene on Scare Actor Spotlight, live on the tradeshow floor, and the Haunt Rocker spins a creepy collection of tunes.
We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW!
Featured Music
Midnight Syndicate - Born of the Night
Jerry Vayne - Cirque Du Macabre
Shadow's Symphony - The Dead Are Watching
www.bigscaryshow.com

‪#‎bigscaryshow‬ ‪#‎roundtableofterror‬


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 77
All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Bill Blair. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW
MHC Wrap Up Part 2
Episode 110

We conclude our MHC coverage in this episode, as Badger interviews Zombie Skin, Rex B. Hamilton, and our new Premier Sponsor Gantom Lighting. The Unknown Scare-Actor interviews Ben Peter from Face Off Season 8, Haunt Safe, MorphStore, Spookhouse Productions, Terror Tech, and Spooky Hoot.

The Roundtable of Terror is back and talking about Haunt actor injuries and safety, with Kirby Hilyard, and actor With M.A.U.L., and Tabitha Barron with the Haunted Hornet. Badger, Storm, and the USA also share a couple of their injury stories, as the Haunt Rocker is absent from this ROT due to a sneaky little scorpion (SHOES, Jerry)

Badger brings us Deadline News, Storm rants about pumpkins, Jerry spins the tunes and the Unknown Scare-Actor gives us a cryptic message in Scare Actor Spotlight.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to...The Big Scary Show!!

Featured Music:
Psychocharger: Channel 13 (with Unkle Pigors of Toxic Tunes)
Gathering of Darkness : Souls of Black
Grave Robber: Army of the Dead

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest Big Scary News is online, and Badger sits down with David Markland of Midsummer Scream. its the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
https://s3.amazonaws.com/news.bigscaryshow.com/BSN_Ep78.mp3


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 111

The Dog Days of Summer
It's that time again haunters, Build season, and the Big Scary Show has got you covered with all the haunt happenings while you are building out for season.
Badger was at Heavy Rebel Weekender recently and brought us back interviews with OmniSlash and Silverhounds. He may have another potential winner of the Gruesome Giveaway, sponsored by ScreamLine Studios. He also bring you the latest in Deadline News.
Storm rants about Halloween becoming a national holiday. The 'Known' Scare Actor bring you another great interview. The Haunt Rocker brings the tunes, special correspondent Vysther talks about the Devil's Attic in Louisville, Ky, and the Big Scary Show holds it's first ever Haunt Draft
We hid the body but you will become an accomplice just by listening to...THE BIG SCARY SHOW

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The latest Big Scary News (Ep 79) is now online. All the latest plus an interview with Lora Ivanova from ScareLA. Its the most dangerous 30 min in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/

Remember to send all news (hiring, new themes, products, etc) to [email protected] and we'll put it out there for the masses.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Big Scary Show - Episode 112 - Podcasts, Podcasts, Podcasts
Episode 112

It sounds like someone called "Meathook Jim" beat and butchered the Unknown Scare-Actor! Build season is under way but us podcasters are already prepared. The Roundtable of Terror features Industry related podcasts, as we sit down with Brian and Darryl of HauntTopic Radio, and Michael from Dark Discussions. We chat about differences, similarities, software, equipment and what drives us all to produce our shows.

Badger has a pair of interviews, starting with Sid Haig, and Patrick from Dark Discussions at Scares That Care in Williamsburg, Va.

Vysther is back and the subject of choice this show?&#8230;The Phantom of the Opera. Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute and Jim has another Scare Actor Spotlight from the ScareAtorium in Columbus, while Jerry scoured the archives for the spooky tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;.The Big Scary Show!!

Featured Music:
SuperSuckers - Sleepy Vampire
Tommy Creep - More Zombie Than Zombie
Wednesday 13 - Trick or Treat, you're Dead
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 113 - Midsummer Scream
Here we are, the dog days of summer, and we're thinking the California sun has gotten to Badger, as he recorded the Gruesome Giveaway question, he gave you listeners only 2 days to answer , to win an awesome prize from Screamline Studios and a special added prize from AtmosFX. Bad Badger, we are going to give you until Aug 29th at midnight to submit your answers to [email protected], and we'll have Meathook Jim fix Badger for his mistake.
We have a BIG show this time around as the "Beach Boy" has a "wave" of interviews from Midsummer Scream in Long Beach, and gas from the fish tacos (yuck). The resurrected Unknown Scare-Actor sits down with several names in the haunted attraction industry (actually he chained them in the dungeon of the castle where they were staying) and fed them adult beverages until they talked.
The Roundtable of Terror is all about actor recruiting and retention as 3 of the 4 (g)hosts chat about the best tactics for getting the best actors.
Vysther is back with another Haunted Vista, this time he reviews the Springboro Haunted Hayride and Black Bog, in Lebanon, Ohio.
Badger, brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, while Meathook Jim brings you another actor from the ScareAtorium, Matt Luciano, in Scare Actor Spotlight. All of this goes on while the Haunt Rocker Jerry Vayne spins the spooky tunes
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW!
Featured music:
Vegas Rhythm Kings - Crazy Cadavers
Virgil Franklin - Lair of the Unknown
Rev D-Ray & the Shockers - Zombie Cowboys
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 81 features all the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Count Gore De Vol. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 114

Well here it is, September, the beginning of haunt season, but we are still stuck in summer as Badger has returned from California, looking like the Extra Crispy Colonel, and he has brought a bucket full of interviews from ScareLA.
The Roundtable of Terror is a (g)host short, as the Haunt Rocker was on special assignment, while the rest of us sit down and chat with Kelly Allen, author of " So You Want to be A Haunt Entrepreneur" and the mind behind Ghouls Gone Wild. This is a must listen to RoT if you are thinking of opening your own pro haunt.

Badger is back with Deadline News, Storm rants about clowns is South Carolina, Jim brings us Marco D'Andrea, from ScareAtorium on Scare Actor Spotlight, Vysther is back with another Universal Monster, as he chats about the Hunchback of Notre Dame, in the Haunted Vista, while the Hauntstremetalist brings us a trio of Midnight Syndicate Tunes, including two brand new tracks.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music by Midnight Syndicate
Slight Miscalculation
Serenade
A Terror Unleashed

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 82

All the latest plus an exclusive with Nic Brown of The Scarefest (with special guest the Unknown Scare Actor). It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/ #bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 115 - Can You Escape?

For many haunts, this weekend is the start of the haunt season, many people looking for an escape&#8230;.Escape you say? Well the Roundtable of Terror is all about Escape Rooms, with Kelly Collins and Dalton Dale. Listen to the shenanigans that ensue, as you get an "off air" discussion and restart, as one of the (g)hosts called in during the RoT guest introductions

Badger brings us an interview with Robert Kurtzman of Creature Corps, as well as the latest Deadline News. Vysther is back with the Haunted Vista and it's what you can't see after you open the door ,that's the the subject ,as he gives us his take on the Invisible Man.

Storm brings his unique style to his latest Haunt Minute, while the (g)host with multiple personality disorder gives you a 2fer on Scare Actor Spotlight, as he chats with Keith and Mike Newsome from ScareAtorium. all of this while the "on assignment" Haunt Rocker manages to find time to spin the spooky tunes.

Featured Music
Vigil Franklin - Master of the Ethermuse
So it Begins
By the Fullness of the Moon
Midnight Has Come

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Ep83 features the latest news plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with actress Diane Franklin! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 116

Finally! October&#8230;.and all this clown sighting nonsense has made to our podcast, which is kind of funny, since Badger has Coulrophobia. Anyway, the Roundtable of Terror is all about queue line acting, as we sit down and talk about the ins and outs of working the line, with Mike Edwards and Jackie Appel.

Apparently there are no clowns at The Haunted Pyramids or Scarowinds as Badger brings us interviews from both haunts. Storm rants as only he can, in a Haunt Minute. Jim(yes Jim) is back with Ron Gillespie from ScareAtorium, on Scare Actor Spotlight, and the MIA Haunt Rocker manages to find the time to spin the spooky tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to..THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
the Doll House - Sinister Symphonies, UK
I, Vampire - Solitude Black
I Wan 2B your Vampire - SpookhauS

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 84 
All the latest, plus an interview with Jen Braverman regarding Legendary Haunt Tour. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 117
Well here it is, the middle of October, and the Big Scary Show is busier than ever.
Badger, Meathook Jim and the Haunt Rocker descended upon ScareFest in Lexington, Ky. for the 5th straight year, and we have interviews with Jon Franklin and Courtney Gaines from Children of the Corn, Kevin Greivoux from Underworld, Sean Whalen from the People Under the Stairs, as well as the Scum Dogs of the Universe, GWAR, Bob B Conner with Pumpkin Teeth, and Jeremy with Wicked World Scaregrounds. Rounding out the weekend, Jim and the Haunt Rocker made a trip to the Dent Schoolhouse in Cincinnati, talking with Bud Stross about some of the new changes, as well as the Legend of Charlie McFree.
The Roundtable of Terror is back with another 13 Questions of Doom: the Clown Edition. is it Funny or creepy? you be the judge.
Badger is here with your latest Deadline News, Storm rants on, in a Haunt Minute, Jim interviews Veronica Little from the ScareAtorium on Scare Actor Spotlight, Vysther is back with a new Haunted Vista, and Jerry spins the spooky tunes
We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The Big Scary Show!
Featured Music
First Jason - Witch Camp
13 Pagan Holiday 13 - Long Shadows Fall on Halloween
Virgil - The Haunted
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 85 
Featuring all the latest plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Ben Armstrong from Netherworld! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 87 
Featuring all the latest news, (LOTS of Xmas haunt news) plus an exclusive interview with actor Steven Williams. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW:
Episode 120 - ThanksKilling.

The Roundtable of Terror is serving up the main course, with Al Ridenour, as our yearly Krampus talk takes place, and we get yet another perspective on Krampus lore. The side dishes include Badger, Jim, and Jerry chatting with Ari Lehman, the First Jason, and Jim tries to get in a quick interview with Jason Hawes, of Ghost Hunters.
Badger brings us the Deadline News, Storm rants in a Haunt Minute, Jerry spins the spooky tunes, and Vysther reflects on Halloween 2016, while we try to give away another prize from Screamline Studios, in the Gruesome Giveaway.

Featured Music:
Verse 13
- Embrace the Black Rose
- It Beckons
- The Souls that Wander
www.bigscaryshow.com

#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror #gruesomegiveaway


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 88 features all the latest, plus an interview with Victor 'The Undertaker' Ives regarding Halloween Hot Sauce! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 121 - the Dark Ride Project

Well, here we are, December. But before all the Krampus related material, 3 of the 4 (g) hosts take a trip "down under" and have a chat with Joel Zika in Melbourne Australia about the Dark Ride Project, as Joel is trying to preserve, via virtual reality, the dark rides of amusement parks and carnivals around the world. Most of us enjoyed these attractions in our younger years, and inspired the terror we now create.
Now, speaking of Krampus, Storm has an interview with Rich of the New England Krampus Society, and Meathook Jim does his annual reading of "Twas the Fright Before Christmas" where the Krampus plays a part in the soon to be famous poem.
Badger not only brings us Deadline News, but also an interview with legendary professional wrestler Al Snow, and we find out what he has been up to with "Head". Storm rants on in a haunt minute and the newly relocated Haunt Rocker spins the spook tunes from Columbus, Ohio.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..The BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:
The Bloody Jug Band - If You Want Blood
The Independents - Bloody Night, Bloody Knife
Coffin Caddies - Zombies Ate My Neighbors
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 89 features all the latest plus an exclusive interview with James Duval. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Big Scary Show - Episode 122 HOLIDAY SPOOKTACULAR!

Well, here we are, the Holidays. the 4 (g)hosts are gathered at the Roundtable of Terror to reflect on 2016, and look towards 2017.
Badger interviews Ming Chen, from Comic Book Men, as they speculate on the existence of a certain hit TV show. A little later Badger also sits down with Leonard Pickel, as January and HauntCon, are right around the corner.
The latest Deadline News is presented by Badger, Storm rants on, in a Haunt Minute, The Unknown Scare-Actor has a "special guest" on Scare-Actor Spotlight, and Vysther is back, with George Romero's Zombies.
As always, the newly relocated Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes, plus 2, just to keep you in the holiday spirit.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;The Big Scary Show!!!

Featured Music: From the Midnight Syndicate album, Christmas: "A Ghostly Gathering"
Christmas at Midnight
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
Night of the Krampus
Little Helpers
Up On the Housetop

www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror #gruesomegiveaway


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 90 features all the latest plus and exclusive interview with Jason Douglas. It;s the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 123

Well, here it is 2017, and all the (g)hosts partied a bit too much over the holidays. We managed to get sober long enough to get this show together, but due to schedule conflicts, we do not have a new Roundtable of Terror for you, so we sorted through the archives and dug up one of our longest ROT, which was also our most populated ROT, as we had 5 count them 5 guests for the soon to be famous ROT from way back on Episode 8(!), the Horror Show Hosts. This ROT was one for the ages and the standard bearer, as with the (g)hosts we had 9 people on this call. We are hoping some of our newer listeners will enjoy this blast from the past, as the Big Scary Show creeps closer to Anniversary #5, coming in April.

Most of the usual segments are back, with Badger and Deadline News, Storm ranting in a Haunt Minute, and Vysther is back with Music Appreciation. Meathook Jim decided he was to hung over to do Scare-Actor Spotlight, and rumor has it he is developing a new segment for the show (STAY TUNED!). Of course the newly relocated Haunt Rocker found time to spin the spook tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:Shadow's Symphony:
Desolate Horror
Blood Drenched Hall
Wailing in the Air

www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 91
All the latest, plus an interview with John Carroll Lynch (AKA Twisty the Clown). It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Big Scary Show - Episode 124 - Convention Season Starts

Well, here it is. Mid January and its 60F in Cincinnati . Things are already heating up with convention season getting ready to kick off. On this episode we are going to jump ahead to March as Transworld's Jen Braverman sits down with Badger to give us the latest on the Halloween and Attractions Show.
The Roundtable of Terror continues the Transworld talk with veteran vendors to the show, VFX and Creepy Collection, as well as a brand new vendor, Hallucinations Creations. This lively and spirited conversation has body bags full of information for first time vendors and veterans alike, as advice and suggestions for the newbies is invaluable.
Badger not only brings us the latest Deadline News, but also a Gruesome Giveaway, that doesn't quite go as planned. Storm is back to rant on, in one of his longer Haunt Minute segments. Vysther returns with his review of the Dent Schoolhouse, and the Haunt Rocker (from Ohio) is back with the spooky tunes.
Meathook Jim is ready to change things up again, listen to his segment to hear how you can get involved.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..The BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:
Audio Zombie - The Living Dead
The Pine Box Boys - Mr. Skeleton
b-movie monsters - 10/31
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 92

All the latest, plus an exclusive with Xandar Berkeley. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 125
Badger headed out to Nashville to get a lot of HauntCon coverage, and he does not disappoint. A show full of interviews with Agony Props, Demented Design Studio, Dr. Terror Eyes, Exotic Lenses, Gantom's #ZTAG game, Haunted Farms, Nightmare on 3008, Mike Ross, and of course, the Godfather of HauntCon, Leonard Pickel.
Our Roundtable of Terror is a special one, as we celebrate 20 years of Midnight Syndicate. Ed and Gavin provide some great insight on how the band came to be, what it was like performing live at Cedar Point, some of their favorite songs, as well as some exciting news regarding Midnight Syndicate at Transworld, but you have to listen to the show for the details.
Badger is back the latest in Deadline News, Storm rants on about the alleged bacon shortage, Vysther is back with a piece on the "Voice From Hell", Mr. Dick Terhune himself. Meathook Jim has returned with a new segment, Tips 'n Tricks (TNT), and the first in helpful tips is addressed for new scare-actors, as the subject matter will be covered by any experienced haunter you work with.
The Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes, as we are playing the favorite tracks of Ed, Gavin and Jerry Vayne.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Midnight Syndicate (as chosen by Ed Douglas) - Alternative Therapy
Midnight Syndicate (as chosen by Gavin Goszka - Slight Miscalculation
Midnight Syndicate w/ Jerry Vayne - Shadows (Haunt Rocker Remix)
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror #gruesomegiveaway
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 93 - Our Ghostess with the Mostess returns for this Valentine's Day edition. Featuring all the latest news, plus interviews with the stars of SyFy's 'Z Nation', it's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 126

With only 5 weeks until TransWorld's Halloween and Attractions Show, the 4 (g)hosts open the Roundtable of Terror to the Sinister One, Chad Savage and Steve McCarthy, as we learn about a brand new joint venture called FearWear, a unique take on advertising with t-shirts designed by Chad and printed by Steve. Keep listening to the show to find out how you can get a FREE t-shirt at Transworld this year.
Badger brings us interviews from Days of the Dead Atlanta, as he chats with Father Evil and RedRum, as well as finding us a new Gruesome Giveaway winner and reading the latest Deadline News. Storm rants on about Ghost Sharks in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim is back with Scare Actor Tips 'n Tricks, and The Haunt-strumentalist spins the spooky tunes, including a debut track from his upcoming album, BlackMoon Asylum. Vysther has one more Haunted Vista before he takes a Transworld break and brings us Shin Godzilla.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;The BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne - Empty Inside ( From BlackMoon Asylum)
Chris Thomas - A Lonely Hell
Sinister Symphonies - The Doll House
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 94 features all the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Cecil Grimes. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/ 
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 127 - TerrorCon!
It's a Stormy show this week as our own Jason Storm braves the wilds of Rhode Island to attend TerrorCon and get us interviews with Burnzing, Fear Town, Forest Haunt Bleached T-shirts, Jay Kennedy, ASoltys Art, and Waking the Murrow.
The Roundtable of Terror is all about actors, as the (g)hosts pull out a chair for Alan Shell, the owner of Backwoodz Oddities in Waverly, Ohio, and we learn about actor retention, divas and the shy actor who just needs that push. Meathook Jim kept getting dragged into this ( we don't know why) and Alan shares his take on the process and working with a good core group of actors.
Badger is back with the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim brings the latest Tips 'n' Tricks and The Haunt-strementalist spins us the spooky tunes
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;..The BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music
Halloween - Van Helsing's Curse
Evil Dead - Silent Horror
Halloween 13-13 - Wednesday 13
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Ep95 features all the latest plus an EXCLUSIVE with Larry Kirchner. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BiIG SCARY SHOW- Episode 128 
Kiss me Blarney Stone
Episode 128

With less than a week until Transworld, the green beer is flowing here in the US, while the pints of Guinness keep coming at a pub in Dublin for Meathook Jim. The Roundtable of Terror is about marketing, as the 4 (g) hosts are seated at the table with the Evil One himself, the Voice from Hell, Dick Terhune.

Badger brings us interviews with Creatures Crypt and Nick Wolfe, as well as the latest in Deadline News. Storm rants on about the wee little people, in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim addresses inspiration, on Tips n'tricks, and the Haunt-strementalist spins the spooky music .

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to: THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
diemonsterdie - The Dead Shall Inherit the Earth
Demented Are Go Go - Welcome Back to Insanity Hall
Gathering of Darkness - Souls of Black

www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW
Episode 129 - Transworld Coverage and the End of an Era
Transworld 2017 is in the books and man, was it a BIG one. Haunters the world over descended upon St. Louis last weekend for a chance to see and buy the latest and greatest for haunt season 2017. The Big Scary Show's Badger and Meathook Jim were in attendance and they bring you a show FULL of coverage and interviews for what may very well be the last Big Scary Show.
this show is bursting at the seams, as we bring you interviews with Gantom Lighting, Dark Stitches, a resurrection of the Springboro Haunted Hayride at a new, mystery(for now) location, Ed Edmunds, Von Charon Productions, Don't Be a Monster, Find-A-Haunt, Allen Hopps, Froggys Fog, Necrotic Creations, Shay Armstrong of Cameleon Makeup, Ticket Leap, Chad Savage, the Canadian Haunters Association, Haunters Against Hate, Haunt Pay, Spooky Props, NASA Searchlights, Creative Visions, Creepy Collection, Sinister Signs, Skeletons and More, and MEL Products&#8230;.whew, I'm tired of typing after that.
With so much content, there was no room for the Roundtable of Terror, but all of the usual segments are back, with Deadline News, Haunt Minute, Scare Actor Tips 'n Tricks, and of course the spooky tunes.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!
Featured Music:
Gojira X - Teenage Frankenstein
Pine Box Boys- Child of Calamity
Psychocharger - Invasion of the Ball Snatchers
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 97 features all the latest, plus EXCLUSIVE new convention news with Jen Braverman. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 130 - 
5 Years of Fear
Episode 130
Wow, time has really flown by! 5 years of fun, and hopefully more years to come. it is a jam packed with a few oldies but goodies, a Roundtable of Terror B reel, elevator and show floor confessions, and Jerry Vayne interviews Aaron Crowell, with HorrorHound Weekend Cincinnati.
The Roundtable of Terror morphs over the hour, as we start out with Ed Roberts of the West Coast Haunters Convention and transitions to the 4 (g) hosts reminiscing about the past 5 years, and looking forward to the future.
Badger brings us the latest, in Deadline News, as well as a new Gruesome Giveaway question, hidden somewhere in the show, he might even give you a hint. Storm brings us a selection of Haunt Minutes from the past 5 years, and Meathook Jim/Unknown Scare-Actor picked a few different segments played over the years. and finally, Vysther is back! and he brings us a segment called, Salem's Lot, whatever could this be?
The Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes, including an exclusive release from Virgil and Marc Straight
We Hid the Body, and you will become accomplices, just by listening to&#8230;.
WE ALL THANK YOU, You are the reason we do this.
We're Drew Badger, Jim Millspaugh, Jason Storm, and Jerry Vayne and we are&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW!
Featured Music:
The Night Keep - The Macabre Waltz
Virgil and Marc Straight - The Haunted
Wednesday 13 - Trick or Treat
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

NEW BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 98 features all the latest news, plus interviews with Michael Traynor and IronE Singleton of The Walking Dead. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! #bigscaryshow #bigscarynews

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 131
The (g) Hosts offer a few chairs to the crew of "Ghost House: A Haunting" at the Roundtable of Terror, and we get the latest on this full length feature film, being shot at Wells Township Haunted House, in Brilliant, Ohio. We chat with Renee Ebert, Allyson Mae, David Everly about the concept, behind the scenes stuff, the Haunt Rocker and Meathook Jim's involvement( with MAUL) and a couple of conspiracy theories involving a drone camera on set.
Vysther is back with a piece on Nosferatu, while the usual suspects, er I mean segments are back, with Badger's Deadline News, Storm's Haunt Minute rant about Unicorns,Meathook Jim's Tips 'n Tricks, and The Haunt Rocker serves up a trifecta of Wednesday 13 songs.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..The Big Scary Show!!!
Featured Music: Wednesday 13
- Look What the Bats Dragged In
- Till death Do Us Party
- What the Night Brings
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 99 features all the latest plus an exclusive with Alicia Witt of TWD. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 132
Happy Mother's Day from the Big Scary Show! Make sure you give Mom the gift of fright with our latest episode, as the 4 (g)Hosts offer a chair at the Roundtable of Terror to Chris Kullstroem, as we discuss her new book, Drawn to the Dark: Explorations in Scare Tourism Around the World. we get a sneak peek of the book, which comes out June 1st, make sure you pre-order for Mom today!
Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, and hides the latest Gruesome Giveaway question somewhere in the show. Storm rants about a Clown House in Ontario, Canada, while The Unknown Scare-Actor/Meathook Jim offers up the latest Tips 'n' Tricks, all while the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes.
Finally, Vysther is back this episode with a retrospective in Haunt Acting.
We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice&#8230;..just by listening to
THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Black Cat Attack - Sunday Sacrifice
DieMonsterDie - Lucky number 666
Dr. Frankenfingers - An Unholy Citadel
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 100 features all the latest news, plus an exclusive with Jeff and Chris Davis of the Davis Graveyard. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it.
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#biscarynews #bigscaryshow


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 133 - West Coast Haunter's Convention
Well, apparently Badger took off for Portland, Oregon and the West Coast Haunter's Convention (man, does he get around or what?) the Voice of the show brings us a ton of interviews from Bernard Finigan, Creatures of the Night, Dutch Bihany, Ed Edmunds, Goth Tater, Huard's Haunt, Hyde Street Massacre, Inside the Haunt Industry, Knotts Scary Farm, Necrotic Creations and Ed Roberts, the WCHC organizer.
With all this coverage, there was no room for the Roundtable of Terror, but Fear Not! it will return. in the mean time, Badger has the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about a glowing orb, The Unknown Meathook Scare-Actor Jim talks about dealing with hecklers, and the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes. all of this is rounded out by Vysther's Haunted Vista. 
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;The Big Scary Show!
Featured Music:
Calabrese - Ghost Wolves
Creature Feature - American Gothic
Grave tone Productions - Walking Corpse
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 101 features all the latest plus an interview with Jen Braverman regarding MHC. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Check it out! 
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 134
Can you believe this? an episode with Storm as the the Voice of the Show, as he covers Scare-A-Con in New England. He brings us a ton of interviews, including Dark Discussions, Eternally Thirsty, Haunted Halloween Havoc, MadZ, East Coast Haunt Club, MA. Ghostbusters, Make up Curio, Monster Mash Haunt, NE Paranormal Society, Scream sister, Sinister Sisters, Vampire Freaks and Haunted Graveyard ( ok, I have carpal tunnel from typing so much now).
Gremlins attacked our Roundtable of Terror recording, so we dug a classic MHC RoT to re-air.
Badger is here with Deadline News, Storm rants about Gremlins, and Meathook Jim talks about subtle scares, while Vysther brings you Convention Etiquette tips and Jerry Vayne brings you a trio of spooky tunes.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
13 Pagan Holiday 13 - Long Shadows Fall on Halloween
Bad Jack Productions - Sanctuary of the Damned
First Jason - Witch Camp
www.bigscaryshow.com 
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS. Episode 102 features all the latest news plus three interviews taken during the MHC pre-show bus tour. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 135

Well, the (g) hosts are back from MHC 2017 and this extra large show is full of coverage. Badger and Meathook Jim canvased the show floor for interviews this year. Badger chats with After Absinthe, Badger Airbrush ( gee , I wonder why), Carnage Haunted House, Castle Blood, Dark Labyrinth, Hacker House, High Noon Creations, Rex B. Hamilton, Sickly Industries, and Sinister Stitchworks, while the USA/Meathook Jim ties down Eyebot, Hard Kore Creations, Haunt Scheduler, and Haunt Pay, to carve out the latest on their products.

Since we were at a convention, the Roundtable of Terror is all about conventions, as we talk about not only Haunter's conventions, but Comi-Cons, Horror Cons, Cos-Play and Sci-Fi. We had fun with this RoT.

Badger brings you the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Halloween on Cruise Ships, Jim talks about the Sinister Visions Costume Contest at MHC, and Vysther brings us a movie review and a Tribute to the late Adam West, with the Haunt-strementalist spinning the spook tunes

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to this Extra-Large&#8230;.BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
The Recently Deceased - It Walks
The Pine Box Boys- Mr. Skeleton
Virgil - Midnight Has Come

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 103 features all the latest news plus an interview with filmmaker Cliff Allen. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW Episode 136

Storms have run rampant lately, but we still managed a show!

The Unknown Scare-Actor interviews Brian Blair of Pumpkin Pulp at Days of the Dead: Indianapolis, while Badger chats with Jaysen Buterin and John Harrison Jr. at ConCarolinas. (Listen for the Gruesome Giveaway Question and answer ) Storms shut down our Roundtable of Terror recording this week, as Badger lost part of his fence, and Storm was stuck in Chicago a little longer than he would have liked. Jim dug up a classic ROT from Episode 18 back in 2013 and its Christmas in July as we talked with Brom in our very first ROT regarding the Krampus.

Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, Storm rants about something incomprehensible, while the Unknown Scare-Actor is back with Face Your Fears! the Haunt-Strementalist spins the spooky tunes and Vysther brings us a segment about the Mad Monster Party

We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice&#8230;.just by listening to...THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music
Radio Cult - Saturday Night Double Feature
The Tremors - Demon Boogie Fever
Reverend D-Ray and the Shockers - Zombie Cowboys

www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: 
Episode 104 features all the latest news, plus an interview with David Markland of Midsummer Scream. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - EPISODE 137 - ZOMBIES
Episode 137
It's been a sad week in the Big Scary Show Studios, as the haunt and horror world said goodbye to the Godfather of the Dead, George Romero, so we pay homage to him on the Roundtable of Terror.
Badger brings us interviews with Lora of ScareLA and Troy from the NW Terror Tour.
As always, Badger brings you the latest in Deadline News, Storm rants about burning witches, the Unknown Scare-Actor is back with a new phobia in Face your Fears, and Vysther's segment is about Changes and Parallels. All of this while the Haunt-stremetalist spins a trio of spooky tunes.
We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Calabrese - Damned to the Night
Grave Robber - Army of the Dead
Halloween - Her Ghost Comes Out to Pla
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 138

As the haunt season draws ever closer, the (g)hosts are a busy as ever. Badger, Storm and Meathook Jim, pull out some chairs at the Roundtable of Terror for the Scare Factor, Haunted House Tour, and NC Haunts, as they discuss the trials and tribulations of being a Haunt Reviewer.
Badger also paid a visit to Scares that Care weekend, and brings us interviews with Darcy DeMoss, Archester Houston, Roy Wooley and Joe Ripple.
A new Gruesome Giveaway question is up this episode, and the answer is hidden somewhere in the show.
Storm rants on about Steampunk and Flat Earth beliefs, Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, the Unknown Scare-Actor is back with the Fear of Storm(s), Vysther's Haunted Vista is all about I AM LEGEND, and the noticably absent Haunt-Stremetalist spins the spooky tunes.
We Hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured music
Midnight Syndicate w/ Jerry Vayne - Shadows ( Haunt Rocker Remix)
Murderland - 13 Jack O'lanterns
Wednesday 13 - Trick or Treat
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS - Episode 106 features all the latest news, plus an interview with Adolfo from Days of the Dead. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW Episode 139
Wow, this BIG show. Badger, Tater, and Wicked Wendy bring us a ton of interviews from Midsummer Scream in Long Beach, California. this frightful list of interviews include Spectral Illusions, Bob Gurr(creator of the Doom Buggie), Teri Hardin, Dave Markland, Ralis(with Tater as they discuss condiment usage), Donna with Pro Aiir (with Wicked Wendy), the Haunted OC, Knotts Scary Farm, Lite Up Masks, Six Flags Fright Fest, and New Rule FX.
3 of the (g)hosts offer a chair to author Justin Hamelin at the Roundtable of Terror, as we talk Halloween, Horror, Ravenous Monster Webzine, Mangled Matters and the anthology, Darkest Corner.
Badger brings you the latest Deadline News, Storm rants like only Storm can, the Unknown Scare-Actor makes you Face Your Fears about a certain type of music, The Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes, and Vysther brings us a segment on Famous Monsters.
We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to this extra large episode of&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Ritual of Odds - A Nightmare on Elm Street
Solitude Black - October Symphony
The B Movie Monsters - Salems 'Lot
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Ep 107 features all the latest news, plus an EXCLUSIVE with Randy Jones, the Cowboy from the Village People...(really). It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it. #bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 140.

September is now upon us, and it is officially Halloween Season. We wrap up this series of interviews on both coasts, as we have Badger at Scare LA and Midsummer Scream in California, as he brings us talks with Atmos FX, Hollywood Horror Museum, John Murdy of Halloween Horror Nights, William Piotrowski from Nox Arcana, Ralis from Mad Monster Mask, and Quan Gan from ZTag.
Storm is at Necronomicon in Rhode Island and he chats with Holy Crow, Jennifer Lester, Jim Dyer, the H.P. Lovecraft Historical Society, Primal Adornments, Shogoth Assembly, and the Steampunk Festival.
The Roundtable of Terror addresses the very serious subject of plagiarism in our industry as we speak with Chad Savage of Sinister Visions and Robert Santos and Stacy Fitz of Necrotic Creations. Joining them is Jonathan Bailey, who is a plagiarism consultant, and they all discuss the effects of plagiarism and ways to better protect your intellectual property.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about stealing peoples s#!t, The Unknown Scare-Actor makes someone Face Your Fears, the Haunt-stremetalist spins the spooky tunes, and Vysther is back, paying homage to Tobe Hooper, who passed away this.
I'm not sure I can get much more into this show!
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice&#8230;just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Silent Horror - Evil Dead
the Independents - Walking Dead
Transylvania Transport Co. - Suture Island
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror 
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 141
Once again, we bring you a MONSTER of a show, as Badger has a body bag full of interviews from the Halloween and Haunt Fest show in Mesquite, TX. He chats with Allen Hopps of Dark Hour, Fearaphobia, Gantom, HauntPay, Hauntshirts, In Search of Brains, Madly Made, Michael Edwards, Missing Finger Productions, Reindeer Manor, Roger Hayes, Screams, Six Flags Over Texas, and HHF organizer, Steven Colberg. (somehow, the Unknown Scare-Actor was able to sneak in an interview with Adolfo Dorta from Days of the Dead Louisville).
Our Roundtable of Terror is about new haunts, as the (g)Hosts offer some electric chairs to The Meeks Manor in Salem, Virginia, and Carnage Haunted House in Columbus, Ohio. its a lively conversation, with some great insight and suggestions for those of you thinking of opening your own haunt in the future.
Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, The Unknown Scare-Actor is back to make you Face Your Fears, Storm brings us the latest Haunt Minute, plus a NEW segment entitled, The Lair of the Marketing Weasel. Vysther is back, with a History of Haunted Houses, and the Haunt-stremetalist brings us 3 spooky tunes, to get get you in a Halloween mood.
All this, and more, on this MONSTER sized&#8230;&#8230;.BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
13 Pagan Holiday 13 - Long Shadows Fall on Halloween
Bloody Jug Band - If you Want Blood
Wednesday 13 - Halloween 13 13
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 109 features all the latest news plus an interview with Nic Brown of the ScareFest. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! #bigscarynews #bigscaryshow #thescarefest
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW Episode 142

October is here! Haunts are running, people are getting scared, and the Big Scary Show still finds the time for the latest and greatest the industry has to offer. Episode 142 is all over the country, as Badger brings us interviews from California, Delaware, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Maryland, as he chats with Tony Clark of Cedar Point about Halloweekends and Midnight Syndicate Live, Leonard Pickel, of HauntCon, Brett Bertolino of Terror Behind the Walls, Kyle of Frightland, and Jack with Twisted Fields of Terror. Storm brings us interviews with Inebriart, Mike Doherty, and the organizers of the Creature Double Feature.
The Roundtable of Terror is all about Haunt Tours, as the (g)Hosts offer a chair to Japes Palles and Scott Shier , to find out what it takes to organize this type of event.
Badger is back with Deadline News, Storm slithers out of the Lair of the Marketing Weezel, to offer up marketing tips, as well as ranting about something new, in a Haunt Minute, the Unknown Scare-Actor is back with the fear of the dark on Face Your Fears, while Vysther tells us about the first part of his Halloween travels, and we get the hear some brand new music from Haunt-stremetalist, Jerry Vayne.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to: The Big Scary Show

Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne
- A New Kind of Treatment
- Empty Inside
- Mind Control
from the new CD, Blackmoon Asylum

*special thanks to Kevin MacLeod - Darxieland (HauntCon Commercial)

#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 110 features special news anchors Meathook Jim and Storm plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with the Toxic Avenger. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow 
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 143
It's Friday the 13th and Drew Badger is back with a quartet of interviews from Scarefest in Lexington, KY. , as he chats with the Ghost Brothers, Halloween 24/7, the Paranormal Genealogist, and the Western Kentucky Ghostbusters.
The Roundtable of Terror is your favorite game show, the 13 Questions of DOOM!
Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, Storm is back with Lair of the Marketing Weezel, addressing Social Media, and Haunt Minute is about a child left overnight in a corn maze. The Unknown Scare-Actor is back with Pediophobia on Face Your Fears, The Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of Midnight Syndicate tunes, and Vysther brings us a piece on The Legend of Sleepy Hollow. and the Gruesome Giveaway question AND answer are hidden somewhere in the show.
I hope you don't have triskaidekaphobia
Featured Music: (From Midnight Syndicate
Serenade
A Slight Miscalculation
Haverghast Asylum
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 111 features all the latest plus and exclusive with BIll Corbett from MST3K. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow

https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode 144

Well, its kind of bitter sweet, but Kiddies, Halloween is almost upon us. Meathook Jim, Jerry Vayne and Badger made the trek to Cedar Point to see Midnight Syndicate Live! Ed and Gavin have really upped the ante, as their first show in 2014 was a hit and in 2017 it's even better. Always a treat to see them perform live and if you ever get a chance it the future, make it happen. We chat with Ed and Gavin about the show, and whats on the horizon for them.

Shortly after, we chat with Tony Clarke of Cedar Point, about a possible return for Midnight Syndicate, as well as the popular Halloweekends.

Badger stays close to home after this as he interviews several haunts in North Carolina, including Hallowed Grounds, The Haunted Mill, Lake Hickory Haunts and Zombie Hollow.

The Roundtable of Terror is about unusual Haunts, as we offer chairs up to Dan's Haunted House, (the only Japanese themed haunt in the country),Grim Trails (based on Fairy Tales and Folklore), and Thriller Retro Haunted House( an 80's themed haunt) be prepared, some of the language does slip into the R -rated realm, so cover the kiddies ears!

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on, in a Haunt Minute, the Unknown Scare-Actor talks about Samhainophobia in Face your Fears, the Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of Midnight Syndicate tunes, and Vysther is back with "What I did on my Halloween Vacation, Part 2.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW

F eatured Music: Midnight Syndicate

Born of the Night
Haunted Nursery
Shadows ( Haunt Rocker Remix, with Jerry Vayne)

www.bigscaryshow.com
Owner:


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 145
And just like that, the Halloween and Haunt Season is over &#55357;&#56897; This was a strange year with a lot of ups and downs, but all in all another successful season. So we either deal with it, or start planning for 2018.
The Roundtable of Terror finds the (g)hosts reminiscing over the season, with highlights and low lights to their seasons.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim makes you Face Your Fears, while The Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of spooky tunes, and Vysther is back with segment about Iron Maiden.
We hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to &#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Psychocharger - Channel 13 ( with Unkle Pigors of Toxic Toons)
Audio Zombie - The Living Dead
Bad Jack Productions - Sanctuary of the Damned
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 146
Thanksgiving is here and by the time you hear this episode, you are probably on day two of leftovers, watching football, and wishing Halloween was still here. The four (g)host's promise to keep the Halloween spirit alive for you, regardless of those other, minor holidays.
Storm ventured into his own back yard to bring a trio of interviews from Rhode Island Comic Con, including Chuckles the Clown, the V Connecticut Mothership, and the New England Brethren of Pirates
The Roundtable of Terror is a Thanksgiving treat for our listeners as we get the 5-W's regarding HauntCon 2018, once again paired with the Halloween and Party Expo, in the Big Easy, New Orleans. Mike Carlucci, Aneisha McMillan, and Linda Camplese give us 3 different perspectives of the upcoming show and what to expect. If you plan on attending, this is one ROT you don't want to miss.
Badger is back with the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, and dusts off a classic HM about Black Friday. After a short hiatus, Storm's Lair of the Marketing Weezel is back, while the Unknown Scare-Actor makes you Face your Fears of Turkey. The Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of spooky tunes, while Vysther pays homage to the late Malcolm Young of AC/DC.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The Big Scary Show!
Featured Music:
SuperSuckers - Sleepy Vampire
The Graveyard Boulevard - Pay to Get In, Pray to Get Out
Valentine Wolfe - Black, Black Kisses
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 114 features all the latest, plus an exclusive interview with author Brian Nowak. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 147
Well, here we are, December, but that doesn't mean the scares have stopped. Many haunts around the country have taken on a Christmas theme, as well as the legend of the Krampus. Speaking of Krampus, 3 of the 4 (g) hosts offer Meathook Jim's chair to Al Ridenour, author of the book, The Krampus and the Old, Dark Christmas: Roots and Rebirth of the Folkloric Devil. They discuss the book, as well as Krampus Los Angeles, and they even managed to do it without Jim (wink) .
There is a very special interview from 2013 hidden in the show, so listen to find out what interview we brought out of the vault in remembrance of a good friend to the show, and yet again from the vault, a Haunt Rocker segment titled "Decomposing". All this plus Badger with Deadline News, Storm rants about the First Lady in a Haunt Minute, Vysther brings us the Boogeyman and the Villians of Rock and Roll, While the Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of holiday themed songs by Midnight Syndicate, and Oh, yeah, we may even have a new winner in the Gruesome Giveaway.
We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The Big Scary Show!
Featured music by Midnight Syndicate:
Krampus
Christmas at Midnight
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 115 features all the latest, plus an interview with Jen Braverman and Rich Bianco from Transworld. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 148

The holidays are here, and even though they may not be our FAVORITE holiday, for some the run a close second. On this episode, Santa's bag is full of Big Scary Show goodness,
The Roundtable of Terror is all about "off season" haunted events at your favorite attractions, as the (g)hosts sit down with the owners of Fear Fair, The 7th Street Haunt, Brighton Asylum, and Dark Hour, to find out what they offer in the off season, and if Storm will ever get his Arbor Day Haunt.
Badger brings us an interview with Leonard Pickel about the upcoming HauntCon, now paired up with the Halloween and Party Expo, this looks to be an amazing tradeshow/convention, with a lot to offer any haunter. Be sure to stop by the Big Scary Show Booth and record a shout out with MeatHook Jim/Unknown Scare-Actor.
It would not be a show with out our usual segments, as Badger brings us Deadline News, Storm rants about surprise Halloween finds in the clearance bins,The Unknown Scare-Actor does his yearly reading of "Twas the Fright before Christmas", Vysther is back with a retrospective of 2017 and the Haunt-stremetalist spins not 3 but 4 spooky tunes for you this holiday.

From all of us here at the Big Scary Show, to all of our loyal listeners and sponsors, Thank you for supporting us for nearly 6 years , and we hope you and yours have a great holiday season, not matter how you celebrate, just don't get caught, because we hid the body, and you are all accomplices, because you listen to &#8230;..The Big Scary Show!!

Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne - From All of Us to All of You
King Diamond - No Presents for Christmas
Midnight Syndicate - Little Helpers
- Parade of the Tin Soldiers
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 116 features all the latest news, plus an interview with author Pamela K. Kinney. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! #bigscarynews #bigscaryshow https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - EPISODE 149 - 2018 IS HERE
Episode 149

Well, 2018 is here, the holidays are over, and for some of us, it is cold as hell outside. the 4 (g)hosts, along with Vysther and Wicked Wendy, grab a seat at The Roundtable of Terror, and discuss the year that was 2017. Highlights, low lights, amusing stories, and what 2018 may bring.
Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim has a Face your Fears ( sort of), The Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of spooky tunes, while Vysther brings us a segment all about Ed Gannon of Dark Hour.
We also have a winner for the December Gruesome Giveaway, and start the January Gruesome Giveaway, with the answer hidden somewhere in the show.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice&#8230;just by listening to...THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Audio Zombie - Apparition
Chris Thomas - A Lonely Hell
13 Pagan Holiday 13 - Long Shadows Fall on Halloween
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS - Episode 117 features all the latest news, plus an interview with Scott Swenson. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 150 - HAuNTcon 2018

Episode 150
Wow, this really should be called the Meathook Jim show, as he was the only (g)host at HauntCon this year, and he brought back a bunch of interviews with Lee George of Ticket Leap, Robert Thomas with Trail of Terror, Corey Hunt with Magic WheelChair (with the addition of Trevor, a recipient of this amazing charity, recorded by Wicked Wendy), David Markland of Midsummer Scream, Nick Wolfe of Evil Twin FX, Alex the Pumpkin Geek, Brian and Darryl of Haunt Topic, Deanna Shaw of Divine Dementia, and of course, HauntCon organizer Leonard Pickel. This show is so big, there was no time for a Roundtable of Terror, but Meathook brought you an almost hour long interview with Jon Schnitzer, the producer and director of the film, HAUNTERS: the Art of the Scare. This has been a hot topic in the industry lately, and Jon goes into detail about the film, his lover for haunting and hints a possible future media regarding the industry.
Badger is back ( barely) with the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, The Hauntstremetalist spins us a trio of Wednesday 13 tunes, and Vysther brings us a tribute to Bela Lugosi. Face Your Fears took a hiatus, because frankly, I was tired of talking, and you the listener will probably get tired of hearing me on this show &#55357;&#56841; We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music by Wednesday 13:
Carol Anne..They're Here
Look What the Bats Dragged In
What the Night Brings
#bigscaryshow #hauntcon2018

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 118 features all the latest news, plus an exclusive interview with Rebecca Rose. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow

https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 151

Well, HauntCon 2018 and NOLA are a fond memory, but time marches ever forward, and next up is Transworld. 3 of the 4 (g)hosts chat with a couple of veteran vendors, Ticket Leap and Creepy Collection, as well as first time vendor, Nightmare Makers, about the do's and don'ts of vending and attending the tradeshow.
Badger keeps you up to date with the latest Deadline News, Storm brings you a new Lair of the Marketing Weezel as well as a rant about management changes, in a Haunt Minute. Meathook Jim is back , reminiscing about his time in New Orleans, The Haunt-Strementalist spins a trio of spooky tunes and Vysther's segment is all about Vampires. Keep an eye out for the Gruesome Giveaway answer, somewhere in this segment ( hint hint).
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The BIG SCARY SHOW!!
Featured Music:
Music for Haunts - Creepy Town
Creature Feature - American Gothic
Dante Tomaselli - Dark Night of the Soul
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 119 features all the latest news plus an interview with Bill Moseley. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! #bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 152

Well, Valentine's Day was this past week, so we thought we would spread some haunt love. Badger was at Reaper's Realm for their Valentine's Day event, to be scare by love (and to get an interview. He also traveled to Day of the Dead, Atlanta for an interview with Paranoia Haunt.
The Roundtable of Terror offers up a chair to Larry Kirchner, as we chat about The Darkness, Creepy World, Lemp Brewery and of course, the upcoming Transworld.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on about Haunt Commentary, and Meathook Jim brings us a new segment called Between the Corpses. The Haunt-strementalist Jerry Vayne spins a trio of creepy tunes, and Vysther's Haunted Vista is all about Judas Priest.
All this, and so much more, on this episode of...THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Twisted In Graves - I Wish My Girlfriend Was a Zombie
Virgil Franklin - Lair of the Unknown
Reverend D-Ray and the Shockers - Zombie Cowboys
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 120 - All the latest plus an exclusive interview with actor VC Dupree. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 153

Well, here it is, March. The month with the biggest haunt trade show, Transworld. in 2 1/2 short weeks, the masses will once again descend upon St. Louis. But fear not..the Big Scary Show will continue to bring you the latest in the Haunt Industry.
Badger took a ride down to Atlanta earlier this year, to attend Days of the Dead, and brings us an interview with the Creeper himself, Jonathan Breck.
Badger also has the latest Gruesome Giveaway answer hidden somewhere in the show.
The Roundtable of Terror is visited by Jen Braverman, as she brings us the latest news and happenings in St. Louis , as well as enlightening us on some new shows being offered this year.
Badger returns with the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Escape Rooms in A Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim takes you inside his mind, to give a glimpse of what it takes to run MAUL, on Between the Corpses, and Vysther brings us way back to the original Night Stalker TV show, while the Hauntstrumentalist Jerry Vayne spins us a trio of spooky tunes.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
Bad Jack Productions - Sanctuary of the Damned
DIEMONSTERDIE - Lucky Number 666
Little Miss Stakes - Drag Queen Dracula 
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS. Episode 121 features all the latest news plus an exclusive with Benjamin Selecky of Vampfangs. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 122 features all the latest news plus an interview with Marlon Taylor from Stephen King's IT. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow

https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 155

Well, Transworld 2018 is in the books, and Badger has brought us back some amazing coverage. we have interviews with Brain Child Creative, Wicked Amusements, CFX, Ticket Leap, Creative Visions, Scare Innovations, Darker Collection, Mel Products, Dead Farm, Marlon Taylor, Don't Be a Monster, Haunt Pay, Forgotten Yard, Haunter's Against Hate, Fright Find, Haunt Shirts, Halloween Attraction Association, and Halloween Aid. Ok now I have Carpal Tunnel from all that typing. but there's more!
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Transworld, Jerry Vayne spins a trio of horror inspired tunes, including the title track from Blackmoon Asylum, while Meathook Jim brings you a 5 minute excerpt from his recent interview with Rosemary and Allie from Impact Wrestling, a team known as Demon Bunny, and we get the latest on their upcoming appearance at WrestleCon in New Orleans next weekend. Stay tuned for the full, almost hour long interview on April 28th! We gave Vysther the week off with all this coverage but he will be back next episode.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!
Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne - Blackmoon Asylum
Jimmy Psycho Experiment - The Munsters Theme - Demo Lounge Version
Memphis Morticians - Halloween Socks
#bigscaryshow
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 123 features all the latest news plus a VERY special interview (and touching tribute) with Froggys Fog. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow #froggysfog 
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - 6th ANNUAL SPOOKTACULAR!!
Episode 156

Wow, can you believe it? the Big Scary Show is 6 years old! Our Anniversary show is Big And Scary at just over 3 hours long! We have some more interviews from Transworld 2018, conducted by special correspondent Wicked Wendy, as she chats with Kelly Collins, Michael Spatola, Mike Murray and Nix Herrara.
As an added bonus, we are airing an interview from Dead Winter Con, back in 2013, when the Unknown Scare-Actor spoke with Richard Brooker, Jason from Friday the 13th, Part 3. This is believed to be his last interview, before he passed away less than a month later.
The Roundtable of Terror is a retrospect of the past 6 years, as the 4 (g)hosts, and special correspondent Vysther share stories from the past 155 episodes, events related to their haunt lives, and generally every Big and Scary from the part 72 months.
Badger is back with the latest Deadline News, Storm gives you a look inside his head, for how he rants in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim tells you what a pain planning a surprise party can be, The Haunt-strumetalist spins a trio of Spook tunes while Vysther presents his Metal Archives, Black Sabbath, Part 1. And finally, this months Gruesome Giveaway answer is hidden somewhere in the show (hint, listen to the Nix Herrara interview)
All this, and so much more, in this Extra Large Episode of the&#8230;&#8230;BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Chris Thomas (Music for Haunts) - Creepy Town
Gathering of Darkness - Souls of Black
The Graveyard Boulevard - Meet Me at the Grave
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS - Episode 124 features all the latest plus and interview with Adolfo Dorta from Days of the Dead. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

NEW BIG SCARY SHOW -Episode 157
Pro Wrestling and Demon Bunny!

Episode 157
Some people may argue, but there seems to be a connection between halloween/horror fans and pro wrestling fans so this episode combines the both into the BSWA ( Big Scary Wresting Alliance). BSWA Champ Badger puts his belt on the line when he climbs in the ring 3 different times, and faces the challenge of Mick Foley, Road Warrior Animal and 1/3 of Decay, Crazzy Steve.
Meathook Jim is in a handicap match with Demon Bunny ( Rosemary and Allie from Impact Wrestling) and during they match we learn about what scares them, and we get a little more about fear and horror, as the Lady of Darkness interferes from ringside, with a couple of chair shots of her own.
The Round table is short this week, as Between the Corpses is long, but we want to involve you, the listener, in upcoming ROT subjects.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm channels the ghost of the Macho Man Randy Savage during a Haunt Minute, and Vysther the Shyster brings us part 2 of his Black Sabbath Metal Archives, while the Haunt-strumentalist spins a triple threat match of spooky tunes.
Be prepared for drop kicks, body slams, pile drivers, The BSE (Best Superkick Ever) and the Red Wedding, on this BSWA edition of the&#8230;..BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Ragdolls - Beautiful Homicide
- Halloween Night
Redcrow Design - Body Freezer
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Ep158 -THE VOICE FROM HELL
Episode 158

2 weeks until the Midwest Haunter's Convention and the Big Scary Show is gearing up for the con, by bringing you valuable marketing tips for your haunt, by the Voice from Hell himself, Mr. Dick Terhune. Now is the time to start planning your marketing, as Dick provides some insight to start your ad campaign off on the right foot.
Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, Storm rants about lack of personal safety during build season, in a Haunt Minute, while Meathook Jim takes you on a tour of the Theatre of the Mind and The Hauntstrumentalist queues up a trio of spooky tunes. Oh, and we can't forget Vysther's Haunted Vista, as the episode it's about Horror in Comics and Batman's Rogues Gallery
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The Big Scary Show
Featured Music:
Gargantua - Black Lagoon
Charred Walls of the Damned - Avoid the Light
Demented Are Go - Welcome Back to Insanity Hall
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Ep 126 features all the latest haunt news plus an exclusive interview with Brandon Crane of Stephen King's 'IT'. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Big Scary Show
Published by Drew Badger · Yesterday at 9:54am · 
New BIG SCARY SHOW - MHC
Episode 159

It's back!! the Midwest Haunters Convention, and while 2.5 of the 4 (g)hosts will be in Columbus all weekend, the show must go on!
Badger brings us an interview with Dean and Star Jones, and then he and Storm sit down with JV Johnson, organizer of the upcoming Scare-A-Con in the Northeast.
No Guest this Roundtable of Terror, as we play everyones favorite gameshow, the 13 Questions of Doom.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about possibly being allergic to Halloween!?!?!, We may have a Gruesome Giveaway winner, Vysther pays tribute to Ronnie James Dio, while Jerry Vayne spins the spooky tunes.
Meathook Jim didn't feel like getting up from Between the Corpses, but fear not!. he will return on the next show.
We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.The Big Scary Show
Featured music:
Creepazoids - Dead by Dawn
DIEMONSTERDIE- Lucky Number 666
Fright Barker and Son - Back Burner Gal
#bigscaryshow #13questionsofdoom

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 127 features all the latest news plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with the one and only Dee Snider! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - EPISODE 160 - MHC RECAP
Episode 160

Well, MHC has come and gone. A smaller than normal convention, but still packed with surprises. Badger brings us interviews views with Arx Mortis, Blood Prison, Creepy Creator, Grave Gear Studios, Jak Prints, Skeletons and More, The Haunted Schoolhouse, and Zombie Works. while Meathook Jim chats with Haunt Scheduler and the Ohio Haunters Associations.
The Roundtable of Terror offers up chairs to the President and Vice President of the Haunted Attraction Association, Brett Hays and Brett Molitor. You don't want to miss out on the valuable information during this lively discussion.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Decapitated Killer Snakes, Meathook Jim is back, Between the Corpses, Vysther has a review of Bloodview Haunt and the Haunt-strumetalist spins a trio of spooky tunes.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Van Helsing's Curse - Cry, Little Sister
Van Helsing's Curse - Halloween
Wednesday 13 - What the Night Brings
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 128 features all the latest news plus an interview with Dr William Ramsay (Dr. TerrorEyes). It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 161

Well, summer is here and Storm has been a busy weezel. He recently attended New England Scare-a-Con and brought back some great vendor interviews, with Feartown, Holmes Haus Photography, Horror Cornucopia, Horror Show Jack, I Think I Created a Monsta, JW Craft/Witch Hats, Loren Molloy, Scream Sisters, Terri Dragon, and the Dorkening.
Badger is back with the latest Deadline News and perhaps a Gruesome Giveaway Winner, Storm rants about dying wishes, in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim babbles incoherently about his summer schedule on Between the Corpses, Vysther talks about the Chicago Horror Scene and the Haunt-strumentalist spins a trio of spooky tunes.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Audio Zombie - The Living Dead
A Gathering of Darkness - Unholy Relic
Gravetone Productions - Death Awaits
#bigscaryshow #gruesomegiveaway
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 129 features all the latest news plus an interview with David Markland of Midsummer Scream. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes on the haunt industry. Don't miss it! #bigscarynews #bigscaryshow

https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news

Please like our FB page and follow us on Twitter too


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW Episode 162

Happy Treason Day to all you colonists!! Meathook Jim and the Haunt-strumentalist traveled to Days of the Dead, Indianapolis and bring you back a quartet of interviews with Joel Robinson, David Jobe, Paul Lanner with Haunters Against Hate, and Halloween Jean. DOTD had a great line up, and we are always grateful to Adolfo Dorta and crew for a great convention.
No ROT this week, as we sent the Round Table of Terror to Pennsylvania to a Amish shop for refinishing, but fear not, it will be back. in it's place, Storm brings us a Horror Podcast Panel from Scare-A-Con, courtesy of the Dorkening.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants as only he can , in an Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim is back with Between the Corpses, about our Days of the Dead trip, Jerry spins the spooky tunes, and Vysther's segment is about Godzilla
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Psychocharger - Channel 13 ( with Unkle Pigors of Toxic Tunes
Graveyard Boulevard - Meet Me at the Grave 
Gravetone Productions - Death Awaits
#bigscaryshow #gruesomegiveaway
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 130 features all the latest haunt news, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with former Anthrax guitarist Dan Spitz. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 163

Badger, along with Super Special Correspondent Tater, journeyed down to sunny Ocala, FL for the SouthEast Haunters and Enthusiasts Conference, and brought us back a bushel of interviews with Halloween Horror Nights, Howl-O-Scream, Legoland, Kirby Farms and Steve Youghn, while Tater finds his skill set.
The freshly polished RoundTable of Terror is back, and this time we are talking scenic design, with Leonard Pickel, Greg Allen from Terror in the Corn, and Keith Kaminski with Howl-O-Scream at Busch Gardens.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about the contents of a tomb, while Meathook Jim explains why you NEED to enter the Gruesome Giveaway, and the Haunt-strumentalist spins the spooky tunes. No Vysther this week as we sent him on a snipe hunt
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:
Shadow's Symphony - The Dead are Watching
Verse 13 - The Souls that Wander
Virgil - The Haunted
#bigscaryshow #roundtableoftable
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS Episode 131 features all the lastest news plus an exclusive interview with Robbi Lepre. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it.
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow

https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Big Scary Show
Published by Drew Badger · August 4 at 12:46 PM · 
New Big Scary show - Episode 164

We sent Badger off to Long Beach, California to attend Midsummer Scream (and to get him out of the Eastern Time Zone to give us a break), But like the proverbial bad penny, he keeps&#8230;.showing&#8230;.up. This time he brought back enough interviews to give you an audio journey of the entire convention.
We have 26, yes 26 interviews, and I'm afraid I'll get carpal tunnel syndrome if I type them all out. Some highlights are Bela Lugosi Jr., Six Flags Magic Mountain, Knotts Scary Farm, Warner Brothers, and Epic Home Haunts.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Astrology and planets in retrograde, in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim gives you his thoughts on organizing a convention, while the Haunt-strumentalist spins a trio of spooky tunes, and Vysther returns, reflecting on Hammer Films Dracula Series.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music: (Music for Haunts):
Storming Vampire Castle
Church of Torment
The Descent
#bigscaryshow
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Ep132 features all the latest plus an interview with Tom McLoughlin. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

NEW BIG SCARY SHOW - EPISODE 165 - THE DOG DAYS

Well, it's mid August, and season is rapidly approaching, so why not talk about storytelling? Our Roundtable of Terror guest, Scott Swenson, does just that, explaining how a cohesive story enhances the experience. Lots of great information on this RoT.
Badger brings interviews with Ira Heiden and Ken Sagoes from Nightmare on Elm Street 3: The Dream Warriors, as well as the latest Deadline News. Storm is back with the "Finchening" on a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim talks about some hidden and not so hidden surprises regarding the Haunted Mansion at Walt Disney World, The Hauntstrumentalist Jerry Vayne spins a trio of spooky tunes, and Vysther is back with Giant Monsters of the 1950's.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured music:
13 Pagan Holiday 13 - She's Dead
The Independents - Bloody Night, Bloody Knife
Demented are Go - Welcome Back to Insanity Hall
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 166

Well, here it is, September already, a few haunts we know of have already opened, with more opening in the coming weeks. Badger took a drive to Knoxville, TN to bring us his interviews from CreepyCon, including Church of Halloween, Dead Man's Farm, Goes Haunted House, Monster Mafia FX, Monsters and Merriment, Mummer's Farce, Mysterious Mansion, the Nickerson-Sneed House, Oneida Zombie Fest, Red Paint Spillman, and the Smokey Mountain Ghostbusters.
The Roundtable of Terror is all about actor traning, and some of the do's and don'ts, as we sit down with Killer Katie Ashburn-Johnston and Alex Lohmann, and sometimes get four different opinions on techniques, but very sage advice from 4 experienced actor trainers and one Hauntstrumentalist.
Badger is back with Deadline News, Storm rants about Halloween candy, Meathook Jim gives you some cold hard facts about paranormal investigation, while Jerry spins the spooky tunes, and Vysther reflects on Podcasting and Haunt Acting.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;The Big Scary Show!!!
Featured Music:
Calabrese - The Dead don't Rise
Jerry Vayne - A New Kind of&#8230;&#8230;..Treatment (featuring Meathook Jim)
Gravetone Productions - Walking Corpse
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 134 features all the latest news plus an interview with Santiago Cirilo. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow 
www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - EPISODE 167 - HAUNT SEASON/SCARE BEGINS!!

Haunt Season has finally begun! Many haunts around the country are opening this weekend so get out and support your local haunts. Badger chats with Tony Clarke of Cedar Fair, about new changes to Cedar Point HalloWeekends, as well as the return of Midnight Syndicate with a brand new show, Conspiracy of Shadows. if you have not seen them perform live before, GO! they out on an amazing show. In addition, Badger brings us an interview with Thom Matthews of Friday the 13th fame to kick off the haunt season. He killed Jason (sorta), could you?
Our Roundtable of Terror is about a new DVD release, Scare: A look behind the Shadows, with filmmaker Don Patterson, as he chronicles Kelly Collins' ScareAtorium, and shows you what it's like at a heavily actor driven haunt.
Badger is back with Deadline News, Storm rants about reverse psychology, Meathook Jim talks about appreciating the show your local haunts put on, and Jerry spins the trio of spooky tunes.
We hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Halloween - Her Ghost Comes Out to Play
Here Come the Mummies - Creepin'
Eerie Von - Nightmare
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 135 features all the latest plus an interview with J. Adam Smith. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

NEW BIG SCARY SHOW - EPISODE 168 
-HAUNT SEASON 2018!
Episode 168

The Roundtable of Terror is all about spooky music, as the (g)hosts offer a pair of chairs to Virgil Franklin, Master of the Ethermuse, and Marc Straight of Bad Jack Productions.
Badger brings you interviews with Field of Screams and The Oddities and Curiosities Expo, as well as Deadline News.
Storm rants on, in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim is hiding between the corpses, Vysther returns to his Haunted Vista, and the Haunt-strumentalist spins a trio of spooky tunes.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music
Audio Zombie - Appartition
Sam Haynes - All Hallows
Verse 13 - Empty Coffin
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 136 features all the latest haunt news plus an interview with Ted Raimi. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow 
www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 169

Ahh, October. the smell of pumpkin spiced everything and fear is in the air. The Haunt-stumentalist traveled to Cedar Point to check you the latest Midnight Syndicate show, Conspiracy of Shadows, and brought us back a pair of interviews. Badger chats with Jen Braverman about the upcoming Legendary Haunt Tour, and then goes to a hometown attraction , Lake Hickory Haunts.
The Roundtable of Terror is another 13 Questions of Doom, and it's all about movies. Will Meathook Jim finally win? Listen and find out.
Badger has the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim has the shortest BTC on record, Jerry spins the spooky tunes , and Vysther talks about 50 years of Night of the Living Dead.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;..THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
b Movie Monsters - 10-31
Night Keep - The Macabre Waltz
Tony Creep - More Zombie than Zombie
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 171 - A look back at the 2018 Haunt Season

And just like that, it's over. After a glorious few weeks, we must unfortunately put the final nail in the coffin of the 2018 haunt season. But before we disappear back into the darkness, the Big Scary Show invites you to look back at the season that was.
We send Badger to a pair of haunts in NC, Upper Stanley Haunted Trail and Zombie Hollow, and talks to the owners about the impact the wet weather made on these outdoor attractions. Afterwards, he's warm and dry in Atlanta at the Oddities and Curiosities Expo and talks to several vendors, the organizer, and a suspension artist. (Don't listen to her while you're eating lunch). The Roundtable of Terror takes a look back at the season that was with special guests Vysther and Dan Leopold from MAUL who share stories and adventures with the (g)hosts. Relive some great times and great scares of the season during this fun Roundtable.
Badger brings you the latest Deadline News. Storm rants about the annual furor over changing the dates for Trick or Treating. The Haunt-Strumetallist Jerry Vayne brings a trio of spooky tunes to keep your mind on October. Meathook Jim is AWOL this episode as he and the Lady of Darkness celebrate their honeymoon in Parts Unknown. There is a brand new Gruesome Giveaway for November, another look back with Vysther's Haunted Vista, plus many more surprises in store.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW!
Featured Music:
Gathering of Darkness - Darkness Falls
Gathering of Darkness - Souls of Black
Gathering of Darkness - Unholy Relics
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 139
All the latest news, plus an interview with Ben Armstrong of Netherworld. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Check it out! #bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

December&#8230;.it's already too cold in the northern states, but that doesn't stop 3 of the (g)hosts from bringing you the latest show, as Badger is MIA, taking some time off to be with family.
The Roundtable of Terror is all about Christmas themed haunts, as we get a good idea on how the traditional haunt is turned into a land of holiday horrors. Brett Hays, Kevin Stich, and Jessie Hailey give us 3 different views on a Dark Christmas.
Storm brings us the latest Deadline News, as well a haunt minute about Holiday Magic. Meathook Jim's Between the Corpses is about the new Horror Novel, 'Bonebelly' and author Christine Lajewski. Vysther is back with a segment on the 40th anniversary of Dawn of the Dead, and the Haunt-strumetallist spins the spooky tunes.
We hid Badger's body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;..THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured music:
Demented Are Go - Welcome Back to Insanity Hall
DIEMONSTERDIE - Lucky Number 666
Doyle - Abominator
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror 
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 141 features all the latest news, plus an exclusive interview with Japes Palles of Lost Souls Chicago. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - EPISODE 174 DER KRAMPUS
Episode 174

Christmas is almost upon us, and we couldn't let you escape with mentioning the Krampus! He has been gaining a lot of steam here in the states, and we have Spooky Dan Walker and Connie Smeriglio to impart their Krampus knowledge to the masses.
Badger is back with the latest Deadline News, Meathook Jim's Between the Corpses is his annual read of 'Twas the Fright Before Christmas, Storm rants about fan theories, Vysther is all about Dark Shadows and the Haunstrementalist spins a quartet of Christmas Spooky tunes by Midnight Syndicate.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice
just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music: Midnight Syndicate
1. Christmas at Midnight
2. Up on the Housetop
3. Night of the Krampus
4. Little Helpers
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror 
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 142 features all the latest news, plus an exclusive interview with Danny Hassell from Nightmare on Elm Street part 4 and 5. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - WELCOME TO 2019
Episode 175!

Well, it's 2019 and the Big Scary Show bids a fond farewell to 2018 as only we can, with another show chock full of news and information to keep you on top of the haunt industry. It may only be January, but we're beginning the countdown to our 7th anniversary in April.
The Roundtable of Terror takes a final look back on 2018 as we discuss the various haunt adventures the (g)hosts had; from HAuNTcon in New Orleans, Transworld, Days of the Dead, MHC, Midsummer Scream, Horrorhound Weekend, Cedar Point, all the haunted houses in September and October, and much more. In addition, the (g)hosts make their predictions for 2019. How successful will they be?
There's a brand-new Gruesome Giveaway for January. Storm brings us his usual rant in a Haunt Minute, Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, The Haunt Stru-metallist Jerry Vayne serves up some HOT tunes for this cold weather, and Vysther wraps up 2018 in his own unique way.
You might notice Meathook Jim is conspicuously absent in this episode. Jim lost his younger brother on January 1st so he's taking time to be with family. Please keep him in your thoughts and he'll be back soon.
We hid the body, but you'll become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;.THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music
Army of Walking Corpses - Crawl
BadJack Productions - Sanctuary of the Dammed
Creature Feature - Anerican Gothic

#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 143 features all the latest news plus an interview with Melissa and James Winton of Haunt Shirts. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it.
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - EPISODE 176 - HAUNTCON PREVIEW
Episode 176
HauntCon is just around the corner, and the Roundtable of Terror offers up chairs for vendors and organizers of HauntCon 2019. it's a lively conversation with a lot of information regarding HauntCon 2019 in the BIg Easy.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim is back and he has a heartfelt message for all the listeners, the Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of spook tunes and Vysther brings us a piece on Marvel Comics Monsters. 
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.The Big Scary Show!

Featured Music
Gathering of Darkness - Souls of Black
Gravetone Productions - Walking Corpse
Shadow's Symphony - Desolate Horror
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - HAUNTCON 2019 WRAPUP
Episode 177
Badger took advantage of his time in the Big Easy, enjoying the New Orleans hospitality and food, and he still was able to cover the convention!
With booth babe Sylvia Viles watching the booth, he managed interviews with Dark Illusions, Darkwater FX, Fearphobia, Ghost Map App, Haunter's Tale, HaunTopic Radio, Haunt Scene, Old Dark House Creative, Ted Sobeck and Ticket Leap.
The Roundtable of Terror focuses on marketing, with Dick Terhune (The Voice from Hell) and Doug Shelden joining us, offering tips on marketing strategy and why you need to start planning now.
Badger presents the latest Deadline News, Storm rants in a Haunt Minute, The Haunt-strumentalist spins the spooky tunes, and Vysther piece is titled "London after Midnight". Meathook Jim, thought absent from the show(except the ROT) still is behind the scenes and typing this synopsis.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;.The BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Audio Zombie - Apparition 
PTAN- Prelude to a Nightmare
Verse 13 - Empty Coffin
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 145 features all the latest news, plus an interview with Jen Braverman of Transworld. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it! www.bigscarynews.com #bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - EPISODE 178 - ROAD TO TRANSWORLD
Episode 178

February&#8230;.a short, cold month, but thats ok, because it means Transworld is just around the corner.
Our Roundtable of Terror is all about Transworld Vendors, as we have Creepy Collection, the wiley veteran, and first time vendors Heather Reetz and Clint Cobb. Jeremey offers sage advice to the freshman, and any other first timers preparing for the show
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute. A New Gruesome Giveaway winner is announced, while the Haunt-strumentalist spins the spooky tunes. Meathook Jim is back with Between the Corpses, babbling on about haunts being open on different holidays, while Vysther has a piece on the Blob and other oozing things.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to&#8230;&#8230;THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Baron Misuraca - As We Embrace
Dali Van Gogh - The Demon
Gargantua - Black Lagoon 
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 146 features all the latest news, plus an interview with Maximus Bryant of the OHHC. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Check it out. www.bigscarynews.com
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 147 features all the latest plus an exclusive with Larry Kirchner of The Darkness in St Louis. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow www.bigscarynews.com


----------

